# Lobo's AU: Sunless Citadal Game



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 22, 2004)

*The Sunless Citadel:*

*Introduction (from Alfonso's perspective for no particular reason):*
  Its been 3 years since you fell through that portal in pursuit of the assassin that killed your father. A very large humanoid (that identified itself as a giant, oddly enough) named Ma-Barak found you wandering the wilderness and took you on a year-long journey to the Giant city of De-Shamoud in the hopes that someone might know how to get you back home. You were amazed at the craftmanship and organization of the Giantish city, though you quickly caught on that not everyone was happy with them in control... not that anyone you talked to seemed inclined to do anything about it. In the end, they decided that they couldn't help you. One of them, a blind seereess named Eo-Lowwen recommended that you stay with Ma-Barak, as your fates seemed similar in her estimation. You had nothing else to do, so you followed Ma-Barak on his journey to defend & discover new and old magics alike.

  About 7 months ago, you hooked up with a dog man (Sibeccai, Ma-Barak is constantly reminding you) named Yossariad... you're not quite sure he's sane, but Ma-Barak vouched for him and that seems good enough for the moment. You've seen him do things with Ice that defy description. He claims that icewater flows through his veins, but you touched him while he was sleeping off too much wine one night, and he's definately warm blooded.

  Roughly 4 months ago the three of you came upon a devestated Lithoran village. From the looks of things, everything that hadn't been bolted down or too heavy to carry was taken. Nearly all the Lithorans had been maimed in some way, though none had been killed. One of the survivors joined up with you, a youngster named Yina. She seems rather fervernt in her championing of freedom, but is otherwise quite likeable.

  The greenbond Strahm was the most recent addition to your group. Another lion-man (Lithoran), he claims to be a servent of The GREEN (and the way he says it, you know it's capitalized). He's displayed the ability to heal with a touch, and seems to know a fair bit about magic. You'd be tempted to call him a cleric or druid, but he seems to follow no god*, and acts like a wizard a great deal of the time. 
_*Now that you think about it, you haven't seen ANY real clerics around, though gods are clearly worshipped by the locals._

  About a month ago Hurak, one of Yossariad's littermates, hunted your group down and requested that you visit the enclave of Oakhurst in the land of Fallanor. Ma-Barak seemed uncomfortable at this news, but in the end you all traveled to Fallanor (you were happy to finally see a place where Humans were in control, though you feel sorry for all the dark looks and prejudice that Ma-Barak and Yossariad seem to be recieving).

  You journeyed by boat along a great river that all aboard identified as the Ghost Wash and then later by ocean. Your companion's questioning glances at the coastline of the nation of Zalavat left you intrigued. "That's the Verrik homeland" the sailors said... but you haven't been able to turn up any further information from them. A team of massive horses were waiting for you when you disembarked, along with some humans that Hurak seemed to know.

  You arrived by horseback in Oakhurst late last night after spending 4 weary days in the saddle (even so, those horses were FAST). Strahm noted that there were lots of freshly planted trees in front of the inn and stables as you were dismounting. He was intrigued as he'd never seen thier like before. You promised him that you'd help him check them out IN THE MORNING as you were bone tired. He agreed. 

  As it was so late, you all stayed in the local inn and plan to meet up with Hurak's family later today. Upon waking in the morning, there is an evelope, embossed with a noble crest on the floor just inside your room. Someone must have slipped it there last night, while you slept.

The note is simple (and written on high quality paper with metallic-red ink):

_Welcome to Oakhurst brave adventurers.
Please see Lady Kerowyn Hucrele at 
your earliest convenience. She has a task
that you may be uniquely suited to handle.

Signed,

Unther Saveel IX
Guild of Scribes_

  There are 5 platinum coins inside the envelope (one for each of you) bearing a woman's head, some strange words in a language you don't understand, and the name Fallanor inscribed on the back. 

  You hear the light sound of indistict conversation and laughing from the common-room. The smells of cooking bacon, coffee, & fresh bread call to you from below.

_What do you do?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

*Yina Fireforged, female litorian champion of freedom*

*Yina looks at the letter curiously, and wonders why scribes would want her or her companions for a duty.*

_Have the Keepers of the Pen found something only a Blade can handle?  I hope so, the journey was exhilerating, but I need something to stir my blood again..._

*Yina takes a brush and runs it over her fur, the shrugs into her worn leather clothes.  Her tough studded leather jack goes on over it, and her encased axe goes in its harness on her back.  Putting the rest of her things her backpack, and placing the letter and money in a pocket, she heads downstairs.  If she can catch an employee, she asks a question.*

"Was there someone last night who asked which rooms my companions and I were staying in?"


----------



## Krug (Dec 22, 2004)

Strahm looks admiringly at Yina's fur. He coughs up a furball, muttering "Excuse me." He scratches his side. The smell of bacon put him off. How could humans cook their meat?

Strahm descends the stairs as well, ready to check out the trees.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 22, 2004)

Yossariad flicks his ears back and forth as he reads the note (you can't help but notice that his lips move as he reads).  He gives a half-growl, half-whine as he stretches, then scratches himself behind an ear.  "An interesting proposal."  You can hear him mouth an odd rhyme under his breath as he leaves the room and heads down to breakfast.  Once there, he orders some bacon, bread, and cheese, which he eats neatly in alternating mouthfuls of almost exactly equal amounts.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 22, 2004)

I wake up because of the others comotion feeling like someone has put sap in my eyes and stuffed cotton in my mouth "Watsgoinon" I say, in a tired voice. "What ever it is I'm goin back ta bed, wake me in four hours" before lying back down. The smell of cooking bacon though reminds me of home, and I head down stairs to get some food.


----------



## Barak (Dec 22, 2004)

*Ma-Barak*

The giant, as is his wont, waited to see what the others would make of the letter before saying anything.  Pleased that they seemed to have come to the same conclusion he would have as to what to do about it, he stays silent about the matter.

_Much better for them to choose the right path without my input.  Other races can be so -touchy- about such things._

Taking the time to put on his armor and grabbing his sheated sword, he makes his way down the stairs slowly, purposefully.  At the bottom of the stairs, he pauses to allow a serving wench, encumbered with a platter of food, to pass before him, and then makes his way to the table.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 22, 2004)

The common-room is filled with humans (about 35 of them). It appears that while the in is not large, it happens to be a central gathering place for the people of Oakhurst.

Most of the people look just like you'd expect hard working farmers, millers, butchers, and villiage people to look. In one of the darker corners of the room though, a couple heavily cloaked Terrig* are tearning into a leg of lamb (uncooked). A serving wench approaches them but as she closes in on the table both stop eating, touch thier spears, and bear thier fangs. The wench gets the hint and goes somewhere else until they finish.
* Terrig are like primitive, savage lithorans (instead of being lion-men, they're more like panther/jaguar or tiger-men).

Yina pulls aside the innkeeper, who identifies himself as Bartus, and asks her question. He shrugs and says, "Half the town heard you all coming into town last night. But Lady Kerowyn Hucrele sent a messenger with a sealed letter for you. I put it under your door this morning, did you get it?"

Everyone seems to be congratulating Bartus on his new exterior renovations and landscaping. "The inn was ready fall inward on itself."  comments one elderly spinster.

Breakfast is served and paid for without commentary. Ma-Barak is served last and a few minutes later than everyone else. No one says or does anything to him, but you can see that most folks are pointedly not looking at him.


----------



## Barak (Dec 22, 2004)

*Ma-Barak*

The giant waits patiently and wordlessly to be served, and offers thanks to the serving wench when his food finally arrives.

_How quickly they forget.  It was not that long ago that they welcomed us as saviors, and now, through no fault of our own, they see us as little better than the dra-mohjs.  By my beard, some of those fools seek to -become- like them._

Ma-Barak eats slowly, refusing to be pressed by the feeling of unease that his presence apparently brought into the room.  Once he is done, he leaves 3 coppers on the table, and stands.

"Shall we go meet Lady Hucrele, then?"


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 22, 2004)

After quickly devouring my order of Ham, eggs, and toast. I move to sit behind someone who looks to be a merchent. "Do you know what the freshly planted trees in the village are, and what thier perpose is? And where could a loney single go to have a little fun?" I ask quietly, slipping him a silver piece. "Also, why would Lady Hucrele summon us?"


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 22, 2004)

OOC: Edit is not working so I'm re-posting a note. I also ask the guy "Where can a single guy with some money to blow pick up a cute bedmate"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 22, 2004)

*Ma-Barak*: The serving girl cleans up your plate and picks up the coins. She looks at you rather guiltily and seems about to say something, but she just nods at you and takes the dirty dishes back to the kitchen.

*Alfonso*: The merchant, a rancher from the smell of him, narrows his eyes a bit as he seems to size you up. "I reckon that the new shrubberies are to make the town look right-new." (sound of dice rolling) He doesn't appear to be deceiving you.

"Mil'lady Hucrele probobly wants you to... well, heh, maybe you should just go and see her. She maintains a summer-ranch up on the east side of Oakhurst, where I tend to her sheep herds." 

He looks hard at the coin and then at you again. "Keep your coin mister. I reckon you'll need it more than I will." He turns back to his breakfast.

In response to your other question he says, "I have no idea what you're talking about mister." <a pause> "...but if I did, I'd probobly say that Misses Penny and Eugenia there," he points to the two young ladies talking to Stahm, "...are of negotiable morality.  Not that I would actually say anything like that."

*Yossariad*: A fat (220lbs) kid (say, 14 years old) is staring at you. After watching you eat about 10 mouthfuls he says "You know, the food's pretty good if you mix it up. Me? I like to make sandwiches out of the bread, bacon and cheese. Its especially good if they've got some pancake syrup."

*Yina*: The two Terrig finish eating and one of them picks up the bone (there's still a little meat on it). Both nod to each other and pass by you on thier way out the door. The one with the bone tosses it in front of you and leans close as if to say something. Instead, he inhales deeply through his nose and smiles. Both Terrig leave wordlessly and without further trouble. The people who were near them seem to visibly relax.

*Strahm*: A couple of the barmaids approach you. "Hey Mister... Strahm right?" She looks a little embarassed and quickly explains that she spoke to Hurak earlier this morning. The other serving wench elbows her in the ribs. "Err... Mr. Strahm, we was wondering..." She leans in closely as if embarassed about something. After a couple confusing minutes of conversation you can pretty much make out that they want to know if: A) you're a Greenbond and B), if so, is there anything you can make via some Greenbond sorcery or alchemy that will keep them from getting pregnant. "Occupational hazard," one of them quips.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 22, 2004)

I go over to Miss Penny after she finishes talking to Strahm and ask her if she'd "Be interest in offering me some servesis out side of her job description if I throw in a good tip."


----------



## Krug (Dec 23, 2004)

Strahm looks at the two girls, and says with abject seriousness. "Yes, I am a servant of the green. As for preventing pregnancy, you should let the course of nature flow. To halt being with child is against her mighty will, for the power to create life is a wonderful thing. Besides, I'm better with plants."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 23, 2004)

The girls look crestfallen at Strahm's diplomatic response.   

"Later..."  says Penny when Alfonso speaks with her. "...I'm just not in the mood at the moment." <pause> "Especially since you're traveling with that guy." She indicates Strahm. 

Both barmaids storm off into the kitchen. An onlooker nearby suggests that Strahm might not want to eat or drink anything provided by the inn until the girls "cool off".


----------



## Krug (Dec 23, 2004)

Strahm looks up. "Was it something I said?" His stomach growls as he looks at some of what the others are eating. "The green will nourish me... " he mutters to himself.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 23, 2004)

*Yina looks at the two terrig with interest, and considers the bone.  Such a thing would a primitive indication of interest, and they did look rather strong and fit...  Perhaps later after her duty was done she could see them out.*

"I say, let's go see this woman.  I'm not minded to wait on ceremony," she says shortly, standing from the table and stretching every inch of her considerable height.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 23, 2004)

*RAILROADING AGAIN:*
You all finish up your breakfast and leave word for Hurak that your off meeting with Lady Hucrele. Bartus assures you that he'll see the message delivered.

The Hucrele estate is large and sprawling. You can see a new fence has been erected near the house (manse?) to keep the sheep from eating the new row of saplings growing next to the house. They are the same curious saplings that were planted in front of the inn.

The summer house is two stories tall, although it looks like there is a large vaulted entryway/great room that is three stories tall. The Hucreles obviously have some money.

A servant draws you into a meeting room on the second floor. There are ornamental swords and weapons on display here as well as two suits of ceremonial armor on mannikans. Books about geography, history and culture line the walls. A large redwook desk sit in front of a bay window overlooking the town of Oakhurst. Being that the manse was built upon a slight rise, this room has quite a spectacular view of the surrounding countryside.

An old woman dressed in well-cut but functional (ie, masterwork) clothing is reading a set of documents behind the desk when you enter. Without looking up she gestures for you to sit and says. "I'll be right with you."

She finishes reading whatever it is that she's reading, signs a document, and hands it to the servant that showed you in. He hurries out of the room.

"I'll be brief." She states, looking at each of you in turn with her storm-gray eyes. "My children, Jasen and Leowyn Hucrele are missing." 

She pauses and gestures to a tattered & worn painting of some sort white & red temple-like structure on the wall. "They were supposedly investigating Ashardalon's Hold, supposedly a building used by the dramojh at some time in the past."

"I want you to find them and return them to me. They were playing at being... _adventurers_." She says this as if the word is somehow distasteful. "They'd been spending the majority of their time in a ravine to the south of Oakhurst where they claimed they'd found the structure. They'd dubbed it the Sunless Citadel because it was supposedly underground... *which is absolutely preposterous!"* She seems to have lost her temper and takes a minute to compose herself.

"Thier father died seventeen years ago. Jasen and Leowyn are the only two links I have left of him. I tried to contract another band of adventures, The Broken Blades, but they weren't interested." 

"Please find out what happened to my children. If you find them and they don't want to return, bring me thier signent rings and I'll compensate you for finding them and alerting me to thier location if you cannot convince them to return to me."  She pauses and her head falls. Her voice seems to break. "If... if you find thier remains, please take vengence in my name, and return the bodies to me." A tear falls down her face. "I'll reward you handsomely in any case."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 23, 2004)

"Over hill and dale, hearth and heath, as the Ram runs his half course in the sun, I swear I'll find your children one by one."  Yossariad grins wildly, then reigns himself in (pleased with the rhyme, but frustrated with the meter).  "You said they called it the 'Sunless Citadel' because it was underground?  That seems rather plausible to me."  He looks at his companions, his head cocked to the side and ears slanted forward.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 23, 2004)

*Yina Fireforged, female litorian champion of freedom*

"We will do everything we can to find your children.  The future cannot be written without them," Yina says simply, reciting an old litorian saying.


----------



## Krug (Dec 23, 2004)

"I haven't heard that phrase in a long time," says Strahm, scratching his fur. He swipes whatever leftover food is lying around his compatriot's plates. He thinks of saying if her children have perished how they are providing nourishment for nature, but stops himself.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 23, 2004)

If we get your childeren back, do you know if you could get me back home or know someone who could get me back home. In any case I'll be glad to help out.


----------



## Barak (Dec 23, 2004)

*Ma-Barak*

_Of course, now that we are needed to deal with dra-mohj remains, politeness returns.  Then again, it must be dealt with.  What bothers me is that she probably wouldn't have spoken to me unless she needed something_

"Very well, madam.  We will, of course, require at least a general description of the two, as well as their rings.  I, for one, will of course take your word as your bond, and will therefore require no coinage upfront.  I cannot speak for my companions, although I'd like for them to do the same."

Ma-Barak then takes the time to think a little more, trying to figure out all of what he'll need.

"Oh.  Obviously a map, even if crudely drawn, of the region would speed the process."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 23, 2004)

Lady Hucrele sags into her chair. Relief is evident on her face. "Thank you for undertaking this task."

"I don't actually pay attention to much that goes on here in Oakhurst, as much of our business takes place in the Free Cities of the South. The locals may know more of it."

She hesitates a bit. "There is another matter that my family have a vested interest in."

"There is a goblin tribe in the area around the ravine. Once or twice a year they visit Oakhurst and attempt to sell a single magical pomagranite. They are due to visit soon, in fact. If you can locate the source of this fruit, I will reward you handsomly." She pauses and looks up again. "But this fruit plant is completely secondary to locating my children."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 23, 2004)

She looks at Alfonso, "If any of my wagon teams or if any of my contacts have boats that pass by your hometown, I'd be more than happy to give you free passage if you were to do this for me. But we can talk about this later, can't we?"


----------



## Krug (Dec 23, 2004)

"What is so special about this..pomengranite?" Strahm searches his knowledge, trying to remember what it was. Was it some sort of fungi? "Is it exceptionally tasty? And why should we find the source of this tree? The goblins grow it; they can sell it."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 23, 2004)

*Lady Kerowyn Hucrele*

"It confers certain benefical magical effects upon the eater. Rather like the average magical infusion commonly available for purchase in larger cities or from the odd Magister or Greenbond with one exception."  She leans in closer to you. "This is a natually occuring occurance. My family is interested in reproducing its effects. Any insight you can shed as to how the goblins are producing it would be helpful."

"But as I stated earlier. Please find my children first. They are the most important thing."

OOC: It's a fleshy, excessivly seed-filled, very sweet fruit.


----------



## Barak (Dec 23, 2004)

*Ma-Barak*

Ma-Barak frowns slightly, unnerved by the introduction of such a mercantile goal, even as secondary, next to the demand to rescue her children.

"While I will attempt to find your children, I warn you that I do not intend to even attempt to learn that "secret".  By your own admission, those goblins live in peace, and I have no desire to upset their fragile economy by devaluating those fruits."

The giant smiles gently, attempting to take any possible sting out of his words.

"Now if we can have that map and those descriptions, the quicker we leave, the better." 

(OOC: Diplomacy +7, in case she could get offended)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 23, 2004)

Yossariad looks at Ma-Barak, also unnerved by the stuff about the pomegranite.  All the same, the sibbecai says nothing, letting the giant do the talking.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 23, 2004)

Alfonso isn't too put off by the mercantile goal of getting the fruits, as he knows what profit margins can make people do. He says "When these goblins come to town, does anyone come with them, have you tried planting the fruits seeds, and is their anything different about these goblins than any other goblins?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 23, 2004)

*Lady Kerowyn Hucrele*

OOC: Some things, no matter how diplomatically they are phrased, will still cheese people off.

"Yes well, I rather suspected that _you_ would be just as much help as the last two giants to come walking through my doors. And as typical, the Sibeccai won't think for himself while there's a giant around."  she says derisivly.

She takes a deep breath to calm herself. "Never-the-less. If any of you can help me with obtaining the fruit tree or bush or whatever it is, I *will* reward you."

"I thank you for your help in locating my children sir giant. My scribe, Mr. Saveel, will have the appropriate map from my collection copied and delivered to you at the Old Boar Inn within the next two hours."

In response to Alfonso's question, "The goblins always come alone and armed. We've tried planting the seeds but the goblins keep stealing the saplings just before they mature. I sold some of the seeds to Master Bartus a few months ago. I believe he's planted them in front of the inn in the hopes that the goblins will mistake them for shrubberies."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 23, 2004)

*Slight Game Interruption for a general announcement*

OOC 1: I've forgotten to post this about 6 times.   Each of you start the game with *TWO Hero Points*. See the OOC thread for info as to how/when these can be spent.

OOC 2: Pete, your character is missing a feat (a talent if Unbound (no truename) or a Ceremonial feat (if your character has a truename; just assume that you picked up the feat in De-Shamoud on your travels with Ma-Barak. If you want the details about a feat, just email me or ask me in the OOC Thread).


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 23, 2004)

Yossariad raises his eyebrows at her comment and, as he responds, looks dangerously sane.  "I hardly think insulting me will be of any help to either of your children or any of us.  Please excuse me — I need to go prepare for our journey.  I will see you again when we have found your children."  The sibbecai gracefully exits, and heads back to the inn, where he waits for the rest of his comrades.


----------



## Krug (Dec 23, 2004)

"Ah... I must examine them soon," says Strahm. As he notes the sibbecai's departure, he gets up. "Let us not tarry and start on our journey soon." Strahm will examine the 'shrubs' and see what he can learn.


----------



## Barak (Dec 23, 2004)

*Ma-Barak*

Ma-Barak stays seated for a few seconds longer then necessary, staring at Lady Hucrele.  Finally, he shakes himself and stands.

"I understand that you must be under a lot of stress at the moment, what with your children missing and what not.  Assuming they want to come back, they will be returned to you.  Good day, madam."

Ma-Barak then turns on his heel, and exits the room, following the others that have already left.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 23, 2004)

*Yina nods shortly, a bit miffed at all this talk about pomegranites when children lurked in an abandoned ruin...  She makes her way to the Old Boar Inn, heading out back to find some space to practice in.  She spends the next hour running through her exercises until she feels loose and calm again.  Once cooled off, she goes to find a place where she can get a few flasks of oil.  The name of the place, Sunless, does not fill her with confidence, and she wants a way to make some more light if they should have need of it.*


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 23, 2004)

I leave the house, and go to the "cheap" area of town, and stop a random passerbuyer and ask two things. "Why would Lady Hucrele want the pomagrante fruit, other than money, and where does a single guy go to relax in this town?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 24, 2004)

Yossariad waits for a moment with Ma-Barak.  "So.  What about this pomegranate?  I can't believe she asked us about it.  I'm of a mind to find the location of the fruit's source and encourage the goblins to keep it under a closer watch, given the avarice of some members of the local community."  The sibbecai is shaking, angered by her callousness and her insult, so much so that his speech has completely dropped out of rhyme.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 24, 2004)

You take your exit of the Hucrele estate. 

*Strahm:* You examine a sapling. It looks exactly the way a young tree should. Your Nature Sense however, tells you nothing... which tips you off that these plants are distinctly unnatural. Somehow, these plants live yet exist apart from the natural order. Most disturbing indeed.

*Alfonso:* Oakhurst is a very small town. There's not really a seedier area but you non-the-less track someone down (an old fourty-niner smokin' his pipe on his porch). The general gist of your conversation is that girls can be found at the Old Boar, "...Miss Penny can make you feel right young again, but word is that she's caught something recently from one of them giants that passed through town a few days ago."  

As for the pomegranite, "...that old bag probobly wants to grow more fruit. She loves her money, yes she does."

*Yina, Ma-Barak, & Yossariad:* Bartus informs you that Yossariad's litter-mate, Hurak, passed by while you were gone. He needed to press on and deliver some horses to another town, but he'll be back in a week or so. Please wait for him.

Lady Hucrele's scribe drops by precisely one hour and twenty minutes after you leave the Hucrele estate. He bears a rough map of the town of Oakhurst (basically main street w/ the Old Boar, the supply store, and the Hucrele estate marked. To the north (marked as _1/2 a day's walk_) a ravine is marked (notation: _look for ritualistic obelisks_).


----------



## Barak (Dec 24, 2004)

*Ma-Barak*

Ma-Barak nods pensively as Yossariad talks to him, and then shakes his head sadly as he answers.

"You know, my friend, I always wondered why us giants didn't allow more humans in position of power.  They are after all very numerous, and a more fair representation would probably avoid a lot of trouble, I thought.  Seeing how their leaders act gives me the answer.  They have no sense of priority, and allow greed too much room in their heart.  I do think that your proposal has merit.  Assuming we come into contact with those goblins, we shall do as you propose."

Once the map finally arrives, the giant examines it closely, and smiles.

"Well.  A week seems like a long time to stay in this place.  Maybe we should do some exploring in the meantime.  With any luck, we'll have found those youths in that span of time."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 24, 2004)

"Let's follow the key marked on the map; we can search there until Hurak gets back."  Yossariad has, by now, returned to his slightly loopy self and nods at the Giant's proposal.  If Yina's present, he turns to her with a grin and cocks his head to the side, curious to see what she thinks of all this.


----------



## Krug (Dec 24, 2004)

Strahm casts a _detect magic_on the sapling, to see if there's more than meets the eye. He will then rejoin the party and share the info he's learnt.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 24, 2004)

*Strahm:* The sapling is not magical, nor does it possess any more potential for magic than the average lithoran.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 24, 2004)

I go and rejoin the group. However on the way their, I look over the trees to see if I recocnize them from my homeland.


----------



## Krug (Dec 24, 2004)

Strahm shakes his head at the odd plan. He takes a leaf from it and rejoins the group. "'Tis strange... very strange," he mutters.


----------



## Barak (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ma-Barak*

Ma-Barak looks at those paying attention to the plant.

"Maybe so, but it bears but passing relation to our purpose.  Let us find those youngsters and be back, so that we may be here in time."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 30, 2004)

*Yina nods at the map, and makes ready for the others to join her.*

"Aye, doing is better than waiting, and there are lives at stake.  Come, every moment we waste is another moment when harm may come to the children," she says with conviction, nodding shortly at Yossariad.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 30, 2004)

Unless anyone wants to purchase additional equipment or question the locals about anything, I'll move you all to the Sunless Citadel. To get there you'll need to travel along a very old and unused (read: unmaintained) road for, according to the map, 1/2 a day.

As you are leaving, a passerby comments "Hey now, if you're going to be traveling along the old road be careful. Some sort of wild ghost or something has been killing cattle out that way. Better take some food with you too... there ain't nothin' that grows out on the Blasted Plain that the road crosses."

Locations in Oakhurst (its a very small town): 
  * The Old Boar
  * The Hucrele Manse
  * The General Store
  * ...assorted farms & homesteads


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 30, 2004)

Yossariad growls lightly as he thinks.  "I already have food."  He hums the rhythm of his last sentence out loud as an echo three times.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 30, 2004)

"I don't need to buy anything." I think as I rejoin the team to head up the old road.

OOC: Do I need to buy something?


----------



## Krug (Dec 30, 2004)

Strahm buys an extra three day's rations from the general store. Otherwise he's ready to go. 

_Pate, not to be a pain, but could you use third person? I keep forgetting what your character is, and that would standardize your posts with the rest.  _


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 31, 2004)

*The road less travelled...*

Your group heads out of town using the Old Road. It looks like it was once in good repair, but has since fallen into disuse. While it isn't filled with broken bricks, it is full of dried out runnels, cracked clay, scattered pieces of stones and the detritus of time (Yina spots a rag doll half-baked into the clay strewn soil.

On either side of the road, a barren wasteland stretches forth as far as the eye can see. In the distance you can see a pair of wagons and a large number of cattle or sheep heading towards Oakhurst. The barking of dogs can be faintly heard in the distance.

As you continue your trek, the sky slowly darkens. True to the old man's words, you haven't seen a single living thing (apart from the scrub & sparse bundles of tough grasses that seems to thrive in just about every environment). As the last of the day's light fades, you give thanks to whatever diety or divine force you worship that there is only light cloud cover... the stars should be bright tonight, and with some forboding, you not that there is no moon.

OOC: You can camp or continue trying to navigate by starlight. The road is lined with scrub and stones, so you won't wander from the road unless you want to. However, it may be hard to spot the ravine noted on the map as it's located just a short way's distace from the road.
_Note_: Yossariad, Yina, & Strahm have lowlight vision, and can actually see pretty well at night. But Ma-Barak & Alfonso are basically blind (unless someone has a light-source).


----------



## Krug (Dec 31, 2004)

"Let us camp for the night," says Strahm. "I can take first watch."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 31, 2004)

*Yina pries up the doll from the road, thinking it might belong to one of the children.  Watching the road carefully, she makes her descision.*

"We got a late start, I say let's get a few more hours' travel under our belt.  I don't want to take foolhardy chances with traveling at night, but nor do I want to leave the children any longer than necessary," she opinons.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 31, 2004)

"With light this bright, let us travel by night."  Then, serious for a second, Yossariad adds, "Yina's right about the children.  The sooner we get there, the better."


----------



## Krug (Dec 31, 2004)

"That's a nice rhyme," says Strahm. "Very well then, lets continue on our way." The greenbond sighs, poking at the ground with his staff.


----------



## Barak (Jan 1, 2005)

*Ma-Barak*

The giant shakes his head, wondering to himself exactly which of his companions are able to see the gesture.

"It would not be overly wise to carry on, methinks.  Not all of us are blessed with night-vision, and even those who are could miss the ravine during the night, which would actually prolonge our travels.  Also, while it is probably folk-tale, that warning of the ghost is not to be ignored.  It must be based on -some- truths, which would indicate a predator nearby, most probably one that hunts by night, from which we could better defend ourselves if we were to have a stationary camp, complete with fire."


----------



## Krug (Jan 1, 2005)

"Well we should vote on it, and not take all night," says Strahm, scratchiing his mane. "I don't want to change my mind again; it confuses it enough. So Yossariad and Yina and I are for continuing, and you Ma-Barak wish to camp. It sounds like we have a majority? Let us keep on going."

_Sorry to be bossy but seen decisions like this stump a PBP party for weeks...  _


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 1, 2005)

When Alfonso continues he keeps his sword drawn so to be ready for attack, as he has a bad felling about this


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 1, 2005)

*The Abyss Beckons*

As you walk through the night, Strahm notes a series of pylon-like structures (rather like totem poles... w/out the totems) looming out of the darkness. Ma-Barak gets the distinct sensation of emptyness off the right side of the road... a mild echoing in the passage of the light breeze.

A gulf of blackness, darker than the surrounding night lies before you, outlined by the ritually marked poles.

Consulting the map (via a lit torch or Strahm casting a Lesser Glowglobe (0th level spell)) you determine that you have indeed arrived at your destination.

The poles seem to be ritualistic in nature, but very, very old and unmaintained (some look like they've fallen into the ravine below). It looks like someone scrawled fresh runes into the poles a few years ago. A relatively new silk rope has been tied around one of the poles that hange precariously over the yawning maw of blackness below. No light is visible. The sound of bats hunting in the night is the only sound to reach your ears (if you don't know, it's a faint, high-pitched, and repetive chirping-sound).


----------



## Krug (Jan 1, 2005)

"I suppose we're here," says Strahm. "Shall we descend with the rope?" Strahm examines the runes, casting glowglobe if necessary.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 1, 2005)

Yossariad scratches behind his left ear and whines thoughtfully.  "We could."  He looks to Ma-Barak.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 1, 2005)

Alfonso fidgets with his sword while he says "Could one of us go down and see if its safe, come back up, tell us, and we all go down?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 1, 2005)

Yossariad raises an eyebrow, aware that Alfonso cannot see in the dark at all.  "Have you volunteered to make a go / Down the pit, my friend, Alfonso?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 1, 2005)

OOC: Just a quick clairification in case it wasn't obvious. Above the ravine, there is some light (stars on a moonless night... w/out low-light vision, you can't see far beyond 6 inches (and sometimes even then)).  Within the ravine, there is no light. You will need a light source of some sort.

Notes: Lesser glowglobes cannot be moved... and at Strahm's level, only last for 10 minutes.


----------



## Barak (Jan 1, 2005)

*Ma-Barak*

The giant sighs.

"To me, it makes little difference, I could barely see before as it was.  But it would be extremely unwise to go down in there, not knowing what awaits us, and not being able to see anything.  We can camp nearby, and build a fire.  And who knows, should the youngsters see it, they might even make their way to us.  Otherwise, we can go down in the morning."

(OOC: The heightened version of the glowglobe could move, but would still last but 10 minutes.)


----------



## Krug (Jan 1, 2005)

*"Yes we have made good progress. Let us make camp and descend in the morning,"* says Strahm. *"A campfire might attract the kids, but other things as well..."* the greenbond says, in warning.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 2, 2005)

"Why yes Yossariad I was volentering, just gimme a tourch and I'll go down. Says Alfonoso, "because I think the worst that'll be down there'll be some rats or snakes."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 2, 2005)

Yossariad, prepping to go to bed because of the counsel of Strahm and Ma-Barak, cocks his head to the side as Alfonso says this.  The sibbecai shrugs and continues to set up his camp.  Once finished, he turns to the giant and asks, "Watches?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 2, 2005)

*Small Interruption of Service*

*OOC:* Sorry all, I forgot my books at work last night (where I do most of my posting from).    I'll continue to post as soon as soon as I have them again (1-3 days tops).


----------



## Barak (Jan 2, 2005)

*Ma-Barak*

"Yes, watches would be a good idea.  I'd suggest that those of us who can see in this half-dark take the first watches.  Then, by the time it comes to us who do not possess such vision, the sun will have started to rise."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 5, 2005)

Your quintet sets up camp for the night. Luckily, you find enough detritus and dried out deadwood (in the form of twigs and the occasional ancient log) to make a small fire.

The night passes as you all take turns watching. Strahm regains any lost spellcasting ability while he sleeps.

Shortly after dawn, the rest of you awaken and break your fast on waterskins and dried out trail rations (yuck!). The golden sun climbs slowlying into an overcast sky. You'd guess that the higher clouds will burn off later, but that the lower clouds will stay... they look rather grey, but it doesn't feel like it will rain yet. Then again, as none of you are from this region of the world, you can't be entirely sure.

A knotted silk rope decends from one of the pylons down into the ravine. It ends at a ledge of some kind about 20-30 feet down covered in what appears to be dust, sand, scrub, and some rocks. You also note that there are rough hand-holds carved into the side of the ravine... they also lead to the same ledge. Its immediately obvious that climbing down the rope would be a lot easier than climbing down the wall using the rough handholds.

*Who's going first? Or rather, what will you do?*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 5, 2005)

"Will that rope hold?"  Yossariad taps his left food in slight rhythm as he says that, accenting the penultimate word for no good reason.  He continues tapping a polyrhythm nervously as he waits for an answer.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 5, 2005)

*Can't believe I didn't describe the rope...*

(WHOOPS!!!) Yes the rope will hold. It is of excellent (though not mastercraft) quality. It may be weather-worn, but all of you would judge it capable of holding all of your weight combined without any problem.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 5, 2005)

"Hell I'll be more 'en happy ta git down there first, but then again ahm no geinus" Alfonso says while sharpening his sword, and cracking his knuckles.


----------



## Krug (Jan 5, 2005)

"You go first, Yossariad," says Strahm, scratching itsef. He never liked this climbing ropes business. He will go after the sibbecai.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 6, 2005)

The sibbecai shrugs and starts to climb down.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 8, 2005)

OOC:  I know that Isida kep'tukari is gone for a while, so I can NPC Yina along... but is everyone else still interested in playing?

Yina follows Yossariad down the knotted rope, keeping an eye out for any children. She tucks the doll into her belt.


----------



## Krug (Jan 8, 2005)

_I definitely am. It might be due to EN World's downtime that's creating problems._
Strahm growls comfortingly to Yina. *"You'll be all right, my child."*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 8, 2005)

*OOC*: _I'm still here._


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 8, 2005)

OOC: I'm still interested.

IC Alfonso swats at some bugs, cockally waiting for Yina report.


----------



## Barak (Jan 8, 2005)

*Ma-Barak*

(OOC efinitively still interested.)

The giant stands at the top of the rope, his eyes scanning the surroundings, his sword well in hand as he suspects the set-up of the rope could be a trap.  Of course, it could just have been left there by the youngsters..  But he'll feel more comfortable when the base of the rope has been secured as well.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Sorry for not being able to post. My wife is sick and between takeing care of her and the baby, and working as well, I've not had the time to post. I'll try to get something up tonight, but no promises.

I'll also try to jump things ahead a little bit for the sake of pacing. If I'm taking too many liberties, please let me know... it's your game too.

Lobo


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 12, 2005)

*The (un)Expected Attack!*

The five of you decend the rope to the natural outcropping below. Sand, scree, and desert scrub cover the outcropping. To your left, it looks as though a stairway has been carefully carved into the side of the ravine. 

The stairs lead down some 15' feet to another platform, equal to the first in every way but for the size (this one is smaller, about 20'x15' square, and the scrub is much larger here, the bushes reach your waist).

Ma-Barak pauses and states that he hears something ahead. Yina runs ahead, thinking that it may be the children, followed by Alfonso, Yossariad, Stram & Ma-Barak. Suddenly, Yina yelps in surprise as a huge, 3'long rat snaps at her from beneath one of the many bushes. Two other creep out as well. You'll have to defend yourselves.

There is a rat right next to Yina, One is 5' feet behind Ma-Barak (who is in the rear) and another next to Strahm.
The platform you're fighting on is 15' wide by 20' long (on the left side) and 25' long on the right side. Stairs continue down further into the ravine, but you can't really pay attention to that with the rats after you.

*Initiative Order:*
--> Yossariad (19+1=*20*)
--> Ma-Barak (14+0=*14*)
--> Strahm (6+2=*8*)
--> Rats (4+3=*7*)
--> Yina (4+3=*7*)
--> Alfonso (1+0=*1*)

OOC: Can you all do me a favor and post the following info in the title bar of your posts: Name, Race, class/level, current HP, Current AC (when not in a fight, _consider your AC to be flat-footed_, and your Spot & Listen skills). Thanks. That will help out a lot.


----------



## Krug (Jan 12, 2005)

*Strahm, Litoral, Greenbond 1, 6/6, AC: 13, Spot: +4, Listen: +4*

Shrieking at the sign of the rat, Strahm screams. *"Get away from me!"* He digs out some rotten fruit and throws it aside, hoping the rat will take the bait. *"They are... just looking for food! Give some to them and they'll leave us alone!"* The greenbond says, trying to shoo the rats towards the food he throws out.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 12, 2005)

*Yossariad, Sibeccai Winter Witch 1, hp 7/7, AC 10, Spot/Listen +3 each*

The sibbecai blasts the one nearest to him with icefire, a freezing beam of smoky white light shooting out of his forepaws [2d6 cold damage, Ref save DC 13 for half].


----------



## Barak (Jan 12, 2005)

*Ma-Barak, Giant Champion (magic), HP 13, AC 18, Spot +5, Listen +1*

In one swift practiced movement, Ma-Barak unsling his greatsword from his back while moving closer to the rat in the near, bearing the sword down on the animal.

(OOC Sorry mister Greenbond, Ma-Barak acts on reflexes, and before the pretty good suggestion..  +5 to-hit(19-20 x2), 2d6+7 dam)


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 14, 2005)

*Alfonso Human Fighter 1 hp 10/10 AC: 14 Listen/Spot +0*

Alfonso, greatsword in hand charges the nears rat, yelling, "Time ta meet your makah, fiend!"

(Attack +3)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 15, 2005)

*A thoroughly one-sided battle*

The blood pounds through your veins as your bodies kick into fight-or-flight mode at the monstrous rats' appearance. Yossariad lazily points at the nearest rat and a gray-white beam of intense cold solidifies the very air around the rat as it freezes solid.

At the same time, Ma-Barak mightily swings his greatsword at the rat behind him. He connects and the rat expodes a red cloud of blood, bone, and viscera.

Strahm, seemingly caught off guard, but realizing that the rats are likely just hungry tosses some food thier way. He yelps as the rat he was going to feed explodes from the force of Ma-Barak's blow.

The remaining rat, seemingly lacking in intelligence, lunges at Yina! But she's too quick for it, and it catches nothing but air. Noting the proximity of the edge of the outcropping, Yina abandons any pretense of fighting and kicks the giant rat off of the ledge. It manages to sink it's teeth into her calf though, leaving a deep wound. <sound of dice rolling> The wound may or may not be infectious. A few seconds later, you hear the rat hit the bottom of the ravine... it sounded wet. ***Yina takes 3 HP in damage***

Alfonso, seemingly without a target, charges the frozen rat and hammers on it with his sword. The frozen rat now lies on the ground in 27 fist-sized lumps. (_note: alfonso's attack bonus is +4, you stated +3 Pete, so I had you power attack for 1 _(2 damage)).


*Links to rolls for the round:*
Yossariad: Icefire blast (2d6=7) *Result:* Rat #2 is frozen into a cube of iced-rat... it is dead.
Ma-Barak: melee attack vs. Dire Rat (1d20+5=16) *Result:* Hit
greatsword damage (2d6+7=16) *Result:* Dire Rat explodes into thousands of microscopic pieces!
Dire Rats: first one - doing a dog food impression
 secnd one -  does an iced rat-on-a-stick impression
 third one - Dire Rat attacks Yina (1d20+4=12) *Result:* Hits nothing but air.
Yina: Bull Rushes Dire Rat 3 (1d20+6=12)
  Rat resists: Dire Rat AOO vs. Yina (1d20+4=18) *Result:* Rat bites into Yina's leg aggressively
Dire Rat's Bite Damage (1d4=3)
Dire Rat 3 resists bull rush (1d20-4+4=1)*Result:* Yina tosses the foul rat off of the ledge were it falls 250 feet to it's death.
Alfonso: no roll required

OOC: Sorry I didn't post last night. My wife's cousins/aunts/uncles dropped by unexpectedly.  Not fun at all.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 15, 2005)

After checking the rest of the outcropping for more rats, and finding none, you continue down the stairs. You note that, while servicable, they are not well made. Alfonso comments that a fight upon these stairs would be dangers to the attacker and defender alike and the rest of you agree with his assessment.

The stairs lead down a series of switchbacks. You estimate that you've already decended more than 200 feet from the surface. Sunlight from the overcast day doesn't do much to illuminate the floor of the ravine. There is light enough to see by, but things are still shadowed.

As you round the turn of the third switchback, you see the top of a fortress emerge from the shadowy half-light. The subterranean citadel, though impressive, seems long forgotten, if the lightless windows, cracked crenellations, and the leaning towers are any indication. All is quiet, though aa cold breeze blows up from below, bringing with it the scent of dust and a faint trace of rot.

The narrow stairway emptyies into a small courtyard, apparently the top of what was once a crenellated battlement. The buried citadel has sunk so far into the earth that the battlement is now level with the surrounding cavern floor. The floor stretches away to the north and south, and it is apparently composed of a layer of treacherous, crumbled masonry, which reaches to an uknown depth. To the west looms the surviving structure of what must be the Sunless Citadel. A tower stands on the west side of the courtyard. Everything here looks ancient, cracked, and unsafe. Lady Kerowyn's children must have been very brave... or incredibly rash.


----------



## Barak (Jan 15, 2005)

*Ma-Barak*

The giant looks at the surroundings, shaking his head sadly.

"Were they raised to be so brash, I wonder?  No matter, I suppose.  We promised to try and find them, and therefore we must.  Are we ready to go in?"


----------



## Krug (Jan 15, 2005)

*"Well I am,"* says Strahm, still a bit miffed at the party for destroying the rats. He had prayed that the remnants of the rats once again rejoin the cycle of nature, as they should...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 15, 2005)

"Nature red in tooth and claw, frozen into icy blocks."  Yossariad happily babbles this to Strahm as he gets ready to enter the citadel.  If he passes Yina, he cocks his head quizzically and gestures towards her wound, as if to ask if it needs any tending.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 15, 2005)

Yina stops and indicates that she would appreciate any help you could offer.

*DM's note:* Unless you actually state that you are actively using a skill, I won't assume that you are using it. So if you want to use a skill please say so. _Example: I bind Yina's wounds (Heal +3)_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 15, 2005)

*OOC*: _I assumed as much, but didn't want to assume that Yina wanted my help.  That said..._

Yossariad nods and kneels in order to get a better look at the wound.  When he speaks, his voice and inflection change, deadly serious and highly professional.  It's an odd change for the loopy sibbecai.  "Hrmm.  The bite of a rat can sometimes be infectious.  There's no telling where they've been.  This might sting a bit."  He takes out his healer's kit [Heal +5, +2 bonus Healer's Kit, 9 uses remaining] and works towards disinfecting the wound.  

Once finished, he places his hands over the wound [_diminished lesser transfer wounds_, heals 2 hp damage, Yossariad takes 1 hp subdual damage].  There's a small bit of a chill, and, then, nothing.  It's almost as if the wound weren't there any more, and, indeed, it's barely visible.  The sibbecai stands, looking a little bit winded, but no worse for the wear on the whole, and smiles.  "That should keep you from picking up any sort of new infection, but I can't promise anything on the bite.  I think I got it taken care of, but I may not have."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 15, 2005)

*-1 hp*

Yina thanks Yossariad for the healing. "Looks like we need to traverse the courtyard in order to get inside the tower there." 

The courtyard is littered with shattered stones, sculpture, and masonry. As Yina progresses forward the stones and decaying masonry begin to slip and collapse beneath her feet! She manages to keep her feet beneath her though. Kneels down to catch her breath and says "I thought this might be dangerous. Be careful, the floor doesn't feel entirely stable."

Balance Check to avoid falling beneath crumbling masonry. (1d20+3=21) *Result:*Success!


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 17, 2005)

Alfonso walks very slowly acroos the crumbling masonry, making sure to test everywhere that he walks with any debris nearby.

OOC: If there is no dibris forget the testing part.


----------



## Krug (Jan 17, 2005)

Strahm follows behind very carefully....


----------



## Barak (Jan 17, 2005)

Ma-Barak waits for everyone else to have crossed the courtyard before attempting the path himself.  He's well-aware that his size and weight alone could sart some trouble, and at the same time believe that if something was to go wrong with one of the others, it might pay to be in position.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 17, 2005)

Yossariad, too, moves cautiously across the courtyard.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 17, 2005)

*One right after the other*

Proceeding carefully across the courtyard, testing your way and basically moving along at a snail's you manage to cross without triggering any further sinkholes. Yina stays where she is and takes up the rear with Ma-Barak.

Arriving at the tower you find the the door which once protected the inside from the elements has long since rotted away. While attempting to cross through the entryway Alfonso triggers a hidden pit trap! Search check to find trap (1d20+2=15) Reflex Save vs. Pit Trap DC 16 (1d20=11) *Result:* He falls in and takes... 4 damage (Pit Trap (10' fall) damage (1d6=4))!

Alfonso swears and then freezes as he notes that he's face to face with another Dire Rat! A trio of dead bodies surrounds you (you're partiall on top of one, though it won't affect your combat performance).

*Initiative!*
 Yina +23
 Yossariad +19
 Strahm +12
 Alfonso +12 
 Ma-Barak +7
 Dire Rat +4

*Combat Conditions*
 1) Both Alfonso & the Dire Rat are down a 10' pit.
 2) You are all within 5' of the pit.

Yina lies down at the edge of the pit and sticks her arm out. "Give me your hand Alfonso! Get out of there!" (_DM's Note: should Alfonso attempt to climb out of the pit, Yina is readying an Aid Another action... you'll get +2 to your skill check_).


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 17, 2005)

Yossariad waits to see if this threat can be handled without his help.  

*OOC*: _Delay until things look dire.  So to speak._


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 17, 2005)

OOC: If this isnt possible tell me


IC: Alfonso pulls out his sort sword and hurls it at one of the rats, throwing trail rations(apples and such), while trying to climb out. Grabbing Yina's hand and heaving himself upward.


----------



## Barak (Jan 17, 2005)

Ma-Barak swears under his breath while readying his sword.  He looks on as well, ready to jump in if things go wrong.

(OOC: Ready an action.  If one of the rats attack, he jumps in the pit and attacks it.)


----------



## Krug (Jan 17, 2005)

Strahm puts a hand over his face. *"Your'e going to kill another rat??"*


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 17, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> OOC: If this isnt possible tell me
> 
> IC: Alfonso pulls out his sort sword and hurls it at one of the rats, throwing trail rations(apples and such), while trying to climb out. Grabbing Yina's hand and heaving himself upward.




While this is possible, it takes too many actions for a single combat round. 
1) Draw Weapon (unless you have the Quick Draw feat) (1 action)
2) Dig into pack and extract rations and then throw them (2 actions)
3) Use a skill (1 standard action, if I remember correctly)
4) Stand Up (movement action), though I wouldn't enforce this in this particular case as you were put face down for descriptive reasons and not game reasons. Logically, it's perfectly acceptable for you to still be on your feet after a fall of only 10 feet, whether you were prepared for it or not.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 17, 2005)

OOC: Okay then, my mistake.

IC: Alfonso swings at the nearest rat with his deadlt blade, trying to sever its head and get some breathing room.

OOC: Power attack -2 to attack, +2 to damage therefore attack +2


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 18, 2005)

Alfonso swings his mighty sword (1d20+2=14) Damage vs. Dire Rat (2d6+3+4=14)

The Dire Rat snarls at Alfonso as he rips into it with is greatsword. Like rat Ma-Barak attacked earlier, the rat explodes into a pink cloud of fur, bone, blood, & viscera. Due to close confines, alfoso is splattered liberally with blood and viscera (is that a gall bladder in your hair?).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 18, 2005)

Unless anyone has anything else to do with the trap, we'll proceed. You all note that there is a 1' catwalk around the trap in the future. 

After fishing Alfonso out of the pit trap, which resets itself a minute or so after he tripped it, you continue on into the tower. This circular area (40' diameter) is cobbled with cracked granite, up which sprawl four goblins, all apparently slain in combat. One stands with its back against the western wall, the killing spear still skerwering it and holding it upright. Three wooden doors lead off from this area (including the mostly-rotten one you just entered by). Above, a hollow tower of loose masonry reaches 30 feet, but the intervening floors and stairs are gone, except for a a couple crumbled ledges.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 18, 2005)

*Yina Fireforged, Litorian Champion of Freedom 1; curr HP 10, AC 13 flatfooted (or 16)*

"Did the children kill the goblins?  Or was it something else?" Yina wonders aloud, her brow furrowed in concern.  Cautiously stepping forward to examine the bodies, mindful of the traps and rats encountered so far, she goes to see how the goblins had died, and how recently.

OOC - Search +5, Spot +1, Listen +1, Wilderness Survival +1.


----------



## Barak (Jan 18, 2005)

Ma-Barak frowns as this new information is added to what he already knew.

"I don't like this.  That woman wanted us to get the information about the fruit from the goblins, at any costs.  And here her children came, and goblins are strewn all over the place.  Did she tell us the truth about why her children came here, or were they sent after those fruits?  I would hate to have been set-up that way."


----------



## Krug (Jan 18, 2005)

Strahm shakes his head. *"Something is not good here.. cursed apple, dead goblins... NOT RIGHT!"* He stamps his staff on the ground.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 18, 2005)

DM's Assumption: You all aid Yina in your search +8 Aid Another. Yina takes 10, result 23

There is a secret door on the south wall.

Alfonso yanks the spear anchoring the dead goblin to the wall out. The goblin's body falls to the ground <yuck>. The spears are of pretty shoddy quality and the bodies seem to have been dead for ~ a month in Strahm's opinion.

Alfonso notes that the word: *ASHARDALON* has been promenantly engraved upon the wall.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 18, 2005)

"Ashardalon, that almost seems like some kinda dragon, I gotta really bad fellin 'bout this. What if this place is a lair for that dragon. Lady Hercule couda set us up. We don't know if those goblins ain't workin' for that dragon." Alfonso says, a slight amount of worry creeping into his voice.


----------



## Krug (Jan 19, 2005)

*"Or it could be the name of a three-toed tree Sloth,"* says Strahm. *"Or a goblin word for SCRAM!"*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 19, 2005)

"Do goblins carve in stone?  The words are deep...  This may be from the raising of this tower.  It could be its name, or the name of those that lived here.  Whoever they were, they liked secrets, for I have found a concealed door.  Let me open it..." Yina says softly, searching for the trigger for the door.

OOC - Are the words carved neatly into the stone?  Are there any stone-working tools about?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 19, 2005)

"I sing a song of Ashardalon.  I sing of arms, Ashardalon.  I sing, o Muse, of Ashardalon.  O Ashardalon, I sing of the muse.  I sing, O arms, of Ashardalon and the man." Yossarian scratches himself behind his right ear, ending the echolalia.  He says nothing else, instead waiting to see what the rest of the group does.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 19, 2005)

OOC: The word is carved deeply into the stone. Obviously by a professional. You wouldn't think that goblins would be capable of such craftmanship... giants on the other hand, display this level of craftmanship all the time (not that this means anything).

Yina feels around and finds the secret door's trigger. As the door is opening she hears the tell-tale *SNICK* of a trap mechanism and she yanks her hand back (1d20+3=9)... but not in time. A hidden needle jabs her hand (1d2=2 damage) before she can move it away.

A cursory examination of the needle shows that it was dry and old. If it had once been covered by poison, that poison has long-since dried up.

Inside the secret door is a cubby hole. From the looks of things it was a hidden place for archers to hide in order to rain arrows down upon unsuspecting visitors. In fact, there are three long-dead bodies in here (verrik, from the look of them... that wine red skin gives them away every time... even if is has long since faded to a soft mauve). The bodies are still dressed in their uniforms and clutch thier crossbows in thier hands. The xbows and bolts might be serviceable, but you can't tell w/out giving them a thorough examination and some basic maintenance.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 19, 2005)

Yossariad picks up a crossbow and examines some of the bolts. If he's able to clean it and get it working properly, he'll take it with him along with about 15 bolts.  _Just in case I'm out of place._


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 19, 2005)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Yossariad picks up a crossbow and examines some of the bolts. If he's able to clean it and get it working properly, he'll take it with him along with about 15 bolts. Just in case I'm out of place.




The three bodies shudder and slowly rise to thier feet. Colored lights flare in thier eyesockets and steadily die down into pinpricks of an evil baleful light (one with green light, another w/blue light, and the last with yellow light)... 

Your hear a voice, as whisper-quiet as a summer breeze on a lazy day. _Miiinnneee..._ You're not entirely sure you heard that with your ears.

The three mauve colored dead things drop thier crossbow and stumble out of the cubby and skeletal fingers extended like claws as they reach for you!

Strahm can feel the DARK clinging to them and flowing through them. They are an anathema to him.

*Initiative!*
 Undead Verrik (blue) *16*
 Undead Verrik (green) *12*
 Undead Verrik (yellow) *12*
 Alfonso *19*
 Strahm *5*
 Ma-Barak *12*
 Yina *14*
 Yossariad *17*

_OOC: I'm taking my wife to the beach for the weekend, so I'll leave you with this cliffhanger. I'll fill in the initiative modifiers when I get back on Sunday/Monday.
  Things to remember: 1) this is AU not DnD, Undead are slightly different, 2) there are no dragons ("there is no spoon"), 3) I'm looking for ways to "flavor-up" this module. I hope it's fun.   _


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 19, 2005)

*Yina Fireforged, female litorian champion of freedom 1*

*Yina curses softly when the pin pricks her finger.*

_I must be more careful, that could have been deadly...  What have the children gotten themselves into?_

*But when the three verrik arise, Yina's curse is anything but soft.*

"Shebar asket!" she shouts, in a Litorian phrase for evil, nightwalking spirits.  She grabs her greataxe in both hands, and tries to cleave one of the monstrosities through.

OOC - *HP:* 9/11, *AC:* 16 [10 + 3 Armor + 3 Dex] (Yina has Intuitive Sense, and so does not lose her Dex bonus to AC when flat-footed), *Greataxe:*  +3 [+3 Melee, 1d10 +3 damage [+3 two-handed Strength], x3, S].  
*Saves*
*Fort:*  +3 [+2 base, +1 Con] 
*Ref: *  +3 [+0 base, +3 Dex]
*Will:  * +1 [+2 base, -1 Wis] (+2 versus enchantments)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 19, 2005)

*Yossariad the Sane, Male Sibbecai Winter Witch 1, AC 11 (10 flatfooted), hp 7/7, Spot/Listen +3*

The sibbecai whines in frustration, drops the bolts he had picked up, and clubs the nearest undead verrik with the crossbow (using it like a bat, both hands on the handle).  He then withdraws behind the Ma-Barak and Yina.

[Init 17 (+1 Mod), -4 melee (improvised weapon penalty, IIRC)]

*OOC*: _If you're running this first round as a surprise round, Yossariad withdraws, but does not attack or drop the crossbow bolts, moving himself into a position to attack from range next round, preferably behind the melee fighters._


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 24, 2005)

OOC: Hi All, Back! 

I'm forgoing the surprise round here. The undead verrik didn't animate themselves particularly quickly nor slowly.

*Initiative Order is:*
 Alfonso
 Undead Verrik (green)
 Yossariad
 Yina
 Undead Verrik (blue)
 Undead Verrik (yellow)
 Ma-Barak
 Strahm

*Battlefield description:*
 You are in a 20' diameter tower. The mauve-colored undead beings just stumbled out of a hidden cubbyhole (which is roughly 7'x7'). Each of the mauve-colored undead beings has different colored glowing pinpricks of light where its eyes used to be and a faint, sickly green mist seems to circulate around each of them.
 The blue-eyed and green-eyed dead things stumbled out and are now next to both Alfonso and Yossariad. The yellow-eyed green thing is still in the cubby, facing Yina.

*Actions?:*
 Yossariad - Swings crossbow at blue (standard action) and moves behind Alfonso (move action).
 Yina - Attacks yellow with great axe.
 Undead - apparantly attempting to squeeze the life from the living.
 Others?


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 24, 2005)

Alfonso swings his sword at the nearst undead, trying to remove its head. He yells "Don't ya know when ta die, here I'll show ya!"


----------



## Krug (Jan 24, 2005)

Strahm swings his staff at either the blue or green eyed dead things, attempting to flank if possible.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 25, 2005)

Alfonso shouts, "Don't ya know when ta die, here I'll show ya!" He swings (1d20+4=7) at the blue-eyed dead thing, but it dodges out of the way. The mind-voice laughs... a vacous, hollow, and echoing sound.

The green-eyed dead thing slashes at Yossariad (1d20+1=9, 1d20+1=12) with both it's claws! Yossariad yelps in pain! (1d4+1=4) A low moan arises from it's decayed and dessicated body. _...minnnee..._ 

Trying to back away from the blasphemous thing, Yossariad swings it's crossbow (1d20-4=-2) at it like a club. The dead thing merely knocks the improvised weapon away though. Seeing an opening, Yossariad moves behind Ma-Barak.

"Shebar asket!" yells Yina, as she swings her greataxe (1d20+3=4) at the yellow-eyed dead thing. Unfortunately, in her zeal, she miscalculates the arc of her swing, and buries her axe in the door sill. The mind-voice laughs again.

The blue-eyed dead thing lunges at Alfonso (1d20+1=20, 1d20+1=15) while the yellow-eyed one does the same (1d20+1=7, 1d20+1=21) to Yina.  As the skeleton tears into him (1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=4), Alfonso grunts in pain! Meanwhile, Yina is likewise ravaged (1d4+1=4) by her dead opponant.

Seeing the strength of thier enemies, Ma-Barak panics and takes a step back. He weilds his massive sword wildly in total defense of himself. His eyes roll in thier sockets.

Strahm, seeing an opening moves to flank the blue-eyed thing currently battling Alfonso. He swings (1d20+0+2=15) his trusty quarterstaff. Unfortunately, the dead-thing seems to have a preternatural awareness of what's going on around it, and deftly dodges Strahm's otherwise well-placed attack.

The mind-voice returns in force, burning it's way into each of your consciousnesses, it's echoing, poisonous voice leaving you feeling unclean and violated. _...you's will die here... and serve me in death..._

In your preocupation in keeping the dead things from tearing you to pieces, you notice a figure standing in the doorway to the tower. It's mouth hangs open in shock. Daro, here are five companions in mortal danger of being overrun by what looks to be the animated corpses of your fallen kin-folk (figuratively speaking).

_________________________________________________
Next Round: Daro enters initiative right before Strahm (6).

*OOC:* Few things to cover...
*EVERYONE:* You all have two Hero/Action Points (Yina has three due to her Born Hero feat)
*Alfonso:* You are missing a feat (a Talent or a Regular feat). You also have 12 unspent skill points. Also, please add in the weight of your equipment. If you lack the core book at the moment, the SRD contains the various weights.
*Everyone:* Please let me know when you add equipment to your characters. I'm maintaining my own paper copy of the character sheets for easy reference during these drawn out combats (I'm not a paperwork nazi, really).
*Everyone:* Please post daily. If you don't post and don't offer an explaination beforehand, I'll DM your pc... and I may not be nice.
*Strahm*: Just FYI, if you didn't know, your healing abilities can damage undead creatures as they are positive energy (Green) while these creatures are negatively charged (Dark).


----------



## Krug (Jan 25, 2005)

*Strahm, Male Litoral Greebond 1, HP 6/6, AC 13*

Strahm attempts to touch the creature nearest to him and infuses it with life.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 25, 2005)

Adreniline pumping, Alfonso swings again at the same one. He tries to sever its arm yelling "Die, why won't you die!"

OOC: Power attack -1 for attack +1 for damage.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 25, 2005)

*Yina Fireforged, litorian champion of freedom*

*Yina gives a deep-throated roar as the undead _thing_ rakes its flesh with her claws, and attempts to poison her mind with its words.*

"I stand for freedom, creature bound by darkness, and I will not be bound to serve you!" she screams, wrenching her greataxe out of the wood of the doorway and attempting to cleave the creature in twain.

OOC - Yina will attack the creature in hopes of making it dead.

*HP:* 5/11, *AC: * 16 [10 + 3 Armor + 3 Dex] (Yina has Intuitive Sense, and so does not lose her Dex bonus to AC when flat-footed), *Greataxe:* +3 [+3 Melee, 1d10 +3 damage [+3 two-handed Strength], x3, S]. 
*Saves*
Fort: +3 [+2 base, +1 Con] 
Ref: +3 [+0 base, +3 Dex]
Will: +1 [+2 base, -1 Wis] (+2 versus enchantments)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 25, 2005)

It won't cost Yina a move-action to remove the axe from the doorway... that was just some flavor-text to describe your critical fumble. At an automatic miss, it'd be too much of a penalty to cost you a move-action as well.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC - Ah, cool then, post edited.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 25, 2005)

*Yossariad the Sane, Male Sibbecai Winter Witch 1, AC 11 (10 flatfooted), hp 3/7, Spot/Listen +3*

Yossariad waits for an opening and throws his shortspear at the creature that had hurt him, hoping to repay the monstrosity in kind.

[+1 ranged, 1d6/x3 damage]


----------



## Gideon (Jan 25, 2005)

*Daro, Verrik Magister, 7/7 HP, 0th-4 1st-1*

Daro waits for a second just to make sure these aren't the other members of the Broken Blades.  Seeing noble creatures attacked by abominations Daro calls out "Abominations  of my kin...die."  With a swift motion of his staff the air shimmers slightly as a mental force slams into the nearest creature.

OOC:Cast Mind Stab


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 26, 2005)

*Battlefield Situation*:
* Yina is battling one-on-one with the yellow-eyed dead thing by the cubby hole.
* 10 feet away, Alfonso & Strahm are battling the blue-eyed dead thing.
* 10 feet from them, and also 10 feet from Yina, Yossariad & Ma-Barak are fighting the green-eyed dead thing, though Ma-Barak seems to be doing little more than cower in fear.
* A strange red-wine colored newcomer with a staff seemingly made from ebony has just appeared in the doorway to the tower (roughly 5 feet behind Alfonso).  

*HP & Initiative Order*:
Alfonso (5 HP)
 - Dead Thing (green)
Yossariad (3 HP)
Yina (6 HP)
 - Dead Thing (blue)
 - Dead Thing (yellow)
Ma-Barak (13 HP)
Daro (7 HP)
Strahm (6 HP)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 26, 2005)

Alfonso dances with the dead thing, tossing it blows and parrying it's clumsy claw slashes. He see's an opening and thrusts his greastsword! (1d20+6=15) It seems to have anticipated the attack though, and dances away from Alfonso's powerful blow.

Meanwhile the green-eyed dead thing, deprived of it's target, turns on Ma-Barak. (1d20+1=3, 1d20+1=5). But it has no chance against his thick armor. The giant begins to whimper though, and you can can hear the wretched mind-voice egging him on, taunting him.

Yossarid draws his shortspear and with one fluid motion tosses it into the melee (1d20+1-4=4) with the dead thing. The throw was off however, and the spear passes the dead thing to strike the far wall and clatter to the floor.

On the other side of the tower, Yina screams as the mind-voice teases her with foul promises, "I stand for freedom, creature bound by darkness, and I will not be bound to serve you!" She swings her massive greataxe in the hopes of severing something. (1d20+3=9). The mind-voice must be getting to her though, as her swing goes wide. 

Taking advantage of Yina's well-meaning but misplaced swing, the dead thing slashes at her (1d20+1=9, 1d20+1=19)with both claws and scores another hit (1d4+1=5) along her flank. The young champion of freedom seems to be teetering on her last legs as blood begins seeming from the wounds the blasphemous dead things has dealt her.

At the same time, the blue-eyed dead thing launches itself in a flurry against Alfonso, but his armor takes the brunt of the thing's questing claws and he is safe for the moment.

Ma-Barak, his eyes open wide and bulging in fright, backs up a step towards the tower door that you just entered. He looks like he might make a run for it soon, though he keeps his sword weaving in total defense of himself at the moment.

Daro, noting that these brave souls looking nothing like the Broken Blades, attempts to pierce the minds of the dead things using his strange magics... he locates the corrupted and putrified mind of his former kin-folk and launches a massive mental attack. The creature doesn't even flinch as it continues it's battle with Alfonso. _...ahh, another one to serve me as these do... we'll deal with you shortly_, you hear.

Seeing the dire plight of his friends, Strahm fights down the fear welling up inside of him and faces the corrupt mockeries of life that stand before him. Thinking that, as the power of the Dark flows through them, the power of the Green might return them  to rest, he reaches out (1d20+0=4) in an attempt to infuse the dead-thing with the peace and tranqulity of life itself. The dead thing seems quite capable of handling Alfonso and Strahm's flanking though, and the lithoran can't seem to lay his hand upon it (OOC: your Infuse w/ Life ability is not used up until you successfully touch either the dead thing or a companion).

*Battlefield Situation:*
* Yina is battling one-on-one with the yellow-eyed dead thing by the cubby hole. Yina is obviously on her last legs.
* 10 feet away, Alfonso & Strahm are flanking the blue-eyed dead thing.
* 10 feet from them, and also 10 feet from Yina, Yossariad & Ma-Barak are fighting the green-eyed dead thing, though Ma-Barak seems to be on the brink of running away.
* A strange red-wine colored newcomer with a staff seemingly made from ebony has just appeared in the doorway to the tower (roughly 5 feet behind Alfonso). He has attacked the dead things with some strange magic, but it didn't seem to do anything.

*HP & Initiative Order:*
Alfonso (5 HP)
- Dead Thing (green)
Yossariad (3 HP)
Yina (1 HP!!!)
- Dead Thing (blue)
- Dead Thing (yellow)
Ma-Barak (13 HP)
Daro (7 HP)
Strahm (6 HP)


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 26, 2005)

In a rage Alfonso swings his sword going in for the head with a scream.


OOC: Power attack +1 to attack +3 to damage Also Lobo Lurker I have left my books in New Hamshire, trying to get them, back, expecting package any day now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2005)

*Yina Fireforged, litorian champion of freedom*

*Yina screams, pouring into her cry all the anger and determination that kept her alive through the assault of her village as a child, and cleaves downward at the creature.*

OOC:  Yina _will_ be burning a Hero point now to get a +20 on her next attack.

*HP:* 1/11, *AC: * 16 [10 + 3 Armor + 3 Dex] (Yina has Intuitive Sense, and so does not lose her Dex bonus to AC when flat-footed), *Greataxe:* +3 [+3 Melee, 1d10 +3 damage [+3 two-handed Strength], x3, S]. 
*Saves*
Fort: +3 [+2 base, +1 Con] 
Ref: +3 [+0 base, +3 Dex]
Will: +1 [+2 base, -1 Wis] (+2 versus enchantments)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 26, 2005)

*Yossariad the Sane, Male Sibbecai Winter Witch 1, AC 11 (10 flatfooted), hp 3/7, Spot/Listen +3*

The sibbecai howls and moves over to Yina, knowing he'll likely be attacked.  He does nothing else this round.  "Hold on a little bit longer, if I can I'll try to make you stronger."  He rushes through the incantations for a lesser transfer wounds, hoping that he finishes the spell in time.  When he finishes casting, he reaches over towards Yina's shoulder and braces himself for what happens next.

*OOC*: _Move action, hoping to get over to her along the least dangerous path possible.  Could I use a hero point to accelerate the casting of lesser transfer wounds (change casting time to a standard action rather than a full round action) at the cost of taking the full amount of healing as subdual? It'll knock him out, surely, but I'm willing to take the risk.  Yossariad does have Spell Affinity with that spell — maybe that would allow him to try casting it in a new way?_

*Edit*: _Added the casting/burning of a hero point to my text..._


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 26, 2005)

That sounds appropriately heroic Kajamba. Stick to the standard ration of healed-to-subdual.   

Okay PPPete. No worries.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 26, 2005)

OOC: Thank's hopefully my books will be back soon. Stupid UPS!!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 26, 2005)

*OOC*: _Fair enough.  I'll edit my post to reflect that use of the spell._


----------



## Krug (Jan 26, 2005)

_15 and can't hit? We're doomed!_ Growling, Strahm reaches out again at the dead thing. He does not want to abandon the combat to aid Yina right now.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Daro, Verrik Magister, 7/7 HP, 0th-4 1st-1*

Seeing the valient Sibbecia fall as he heals the Litorian Daro rushes into the room grabbing the fallen man and pulling him back out of the fight.  "What the hell are these things? They are like devil radishes.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 27, 2005)

*The Battle Continues...*

Alfonso, sensing the group's dire straights, hauls back and attempts to cleave (1d20+4+2=8) the fell animation in two! He has no luck however, and as the thing suddenly turns from him to Strahm, his sword passes harmlessly by it.

Meanwhile, the green-eyed dead thing attacks Ma-Barak (1d20+1=15, 1d20+1=9). The giant's armor once again protects him from harm.

Yossariad, seeing Yina weakening yells, "Hold on a little bit longer, if I can I'll try to make you stronger." And hurls himself recklessly across the battlefield. Withdrawing along the wall of the tower, and then alerting Strahm that he's coming through, the Sibeccai reaches Yina's side w/out drawing any attacks, though the green-eyed dead thing turns to track his progress. Rushing furiously through the arcane syllables and motions necessary to focus the magics around him into a specific effect, he reaches out and touches the weakening Lithoran (1d10+1=7). The strain proves to be too much however, and after taking Yina's wounds he collapses, unconscious but otherwise okay.

Yina, having gained a new purchase on life pours every bit of her rage, frustration, indignation, and hope for the future into a powerful blow (1d20+3+20=42)! The foul abomination reels (2d12+6=20) from the force of the blow! The yellow-green energies that previously powered the creature can no longer keep the body moving and it sinks to it's knees and keels over, its bones at rest once again.

The mind voice lashes out at all of you, _NOOOOO!!! You were to be mine... whether it be here or further inside, you will submit to my will... these are not my only servants..._

The blue-eyed dead thing, perhaps sensing it's peril at the hands of the servant of the Green, turns on Strahm and viciously lashes out (1d20+1=21, 1d20+1=20) at him, dealing not one but two mortal blows! (1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=4) The greenbond is overcome and joins the sibeccai in unconsciousness.

Ma-Barak, seeing that things going from bad to worse steps forward and deals the green-eyed thing a mighty blow! (1d20+5=22) The mighty blow (2d6+6+1=14) nearly shatters the thing's spine and shoulder and it stumbles away from the giant. It spins slowly, looking around, and collapses into just another bunch of bones, and rotten armor. The green pin-pricks of light seem to linger in its sockets for just a moment before flickering and dying out once again. 

This seems to be too much for the giant. "You'll never have me. Forget this fool's errand. With creatures like this inside, they must be long dead!" He turns and sprints out of the tower, leaping over the spot where you discovered the pit trap.

Daro, moved by the sibbeccai's act of valor rushes past Alfonso, and takes a defensive posture in front of Yossariad's fallen body.

*Battlefield Situation:*
Two of the dead things are down. Alfonso is battling the blue-eyed thing by himself now that Strahm has fallen. Ma-Barak and Yina have both felled thier opponants, though at great cost as Yossariad sacrificed himself so that Yina could remain standing. The unnerving battle with the dead has proven to be too much for the giant. Likely, these creatures were too much of an affront to his ancestor-spirit worshiping ways and he has exited the tower.
The newcomer, Daro, has taken up a guard position over Yossariad.

*Order of Battle:*
Alfonso (5 hp)
Yina (8 hp)
* Blue-Eyed deadthing (? hp)
Daro (7 hp)


----------



## Krug (Jan 27, 2005)

Strahm wonders why it's all black suddenly...


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 27, 2005)

Almost mad with adriniline Alfonso once again tries to cleave the abomination in two parts. Screaming "I don't know who you were, what you are, or why your here but you hurt a friend o' mine and fo' that your gonna die! You hear me! DIE!!!!!!!" 

OOC: Power attack damage +2 attack +2


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 27, 2005)

*OOC: Commentary...*

Heh, novice DM error... I just now noticed that the template I used to create these guys adds +1 CR... ^_^ More XP for you! This fight would have actually been not difficult if Alfonso's rolls were ever above 5 and if Ma-Barak hadn't been frozen in fear. Barak disappeared though, and I don't like having npcs (even pc npcs) hanging around in the spotlight.

For the future: positive energy spells and abilities harm undead. Transfer Lesser Wounds harms undead (and give the caster subdual damage). ALL undead (with the possible exception of the vampire) are immune to mind-affecting magics. Right or wrong, I ruled that Mind Thrust wouldn't work against the dead (as it's a psionic spell).

And as far as the 15 goes, that Old Blue-Eyes has the highest AC of the three undead (each was unique; sort of).

There are other things you could do as well, but I'll hold off on those until after the combat is finished (tonight hopefully).


----------



## Gideon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Daro, Verrik Magister, 7/7 HP, 0th-4 1st-1*

Daro, seeing the brave war-hound down, carefully crosses to behind the last of the undead and proceeds to unskillfully weave his staff in a defensive motion.

OOC:Move so as to not get attacks of oppurtunity and provide flanking.  Defense fighting with quarter staff against the blue thing.

OOC 2:I figured Mind Stab wouldn't work but I was hoping that the Verrik pension for Psionics might have left their mental selves active.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 27, 2005)

*Yossariad the Sane, Male Sibbecai Winter Witch 1, AC 11 (10 flatfooted), hp 0/7, Spot/Listen +3 — Unconscious*

Yossariad is unconscious.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

*Yina Fireforged, litorian champion of freedom*

"Thank you, Yossariad," Yina whispers, and gives a kick to the corpse she just destroyed.  Looking about and seeing one more still standing, she charges recklessly towards it, hoping to destroy the foul abomination once and for all.

OOC - Charge and a swing.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 27, 2005)

Alfonso, getting very frustrated with incredibly lucky dead thing, screams: "I don't know who you were, what you are, or why your here but you hurt a friend o' mine and fo' that your gonna die! You hear me! DIE!!!!!!! (1d20+2=22)" Alfonso jumps back, raises his greatsword like a lance and leaps into the air, impaling the foul creature (4d6+6+8=22) completely and driving his sword tip into the ancient masonry of the tower floor.

The creature opens it's jaws and lets out a soundless scream. It's arms clutch uselessly at the massive greatsword that impales it before finally falling limply to the side as the blue-eldritch glow of its eyes fade to mere pin-pricks and die out.

The mind-voice whispers to you... _you may have defeated my servants, but this is not the end of this... there will be a reckoning..._ The mavolent presence fades from your mind and the whole area seems like a weight has been lifted from it.

OOC: congrats Alfonso, your sword is unharmed by my descriptive text.

After catching your collective breaths for a moment, and verifying that both Strahm and Yossariad will, in fact, be okay, you can search the area. No further cubby-holes are found, examining the dead verrik reveals that that they are wearing very rotten old-style studded leather jacks. They provide a modicum of protection, but not much... you'd likely destroy the armor if you removed it.

There are three old-fasioned crossbows here, along with a handful of old, yet still serviceable, bolts (10 in total). The light crossbows will need oil, cleaning, and new drawstrings to be functional. 

Daro: 



Spoiler



You detect the presence of magic on two of the bolts



From the door that you entered the tower through, there are two doorways. One on the right and one on the left. Daro came from the righ-side door. He'd been clubbed on the head shortly after entering that hallway, so he can't really describe it.

You can hear the faint sounds of of Ma-Barak's flight fading in the distance (sounds like he tried to run through the masonry field).

What do you do?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

*Yina shakes her head, and carefully props up Yossariad to make him more comfortable while he sleeps and recovers.*

"Who are you, verrik?  And how did you get here?" she demands, turning her feral gaze to the newcomer.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Daro, Verrik Magister, 7/7 HP, 0th-4 1st-1*

Backing up against the wall at the feral snarl.  Daro raises his hands in a non-threatening way "Daro is my name, valient lady, and I was once a member of the adventuring band 'Broken Blades' but they seemed to not care for my company anymore."  Daro's voice goes from somewhat pleadeing to bitter anger when he mentions the Broken Blades.  "They beat me when my back was turned and stole my trinkets.  Now, I am here in this place with very little left and alone."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 27, 2005)

OOC: OOPS! Yossariad will wake up within the hour. The subdual should be completely healed with another hour of rest.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

"And why," Yina growls dangerously, " did they not care for your company any more?  Could it be they found you untrustworthy?  Did they think you would put a dagger in their backs?  Did you steal from them?  Tell us, and speak the truth, or you join your dead kin."

*Yina is very suspicious, particularly because of the verrik's all-too-timely arrival.  Also, inwardly she seeths at the giant's cowardice, and wants something to take her anger out on.*

_He thinks the children could not have survived here?  Fool, children can survive things that would kill their elders, simply because they are unpradictable.  Look at myself, I was young when my village was attacked, yet I survived where others older and wiser than I perished.  He is a coward and a fool, and we're well rid of him,_ she thinks to herself.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 27, 2005)

After calming down Alfonso swears loudly and says "Yina, am ah seein' things o' did Ma-Brak just run out on us." And turning to the newcomer he says "Ow do ah know that ya ain't another servent of 'dat creepy mind-voice thing. He said he had other agents, maybe you one o' em.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 28, 2005)

*Daro, Verrik Magister, 7/7 HP, 0th-4 1st-1*

Daro's expression changes from the attempted friendly expression to moral indignation.  The sudden flow of anger at Yina is quickly tempered by the cold logic preached and practiced by his people.  _It makes sense to be suspicous, especially given this place and the creatures they just fought._ "I don't know why they attemted to kill me and stole my things.  It isn't because I stole from them or proved untrustworthy.   Further, I can understand your suspicions of me given the recent creatures you just fought but it really isn't neccesary to  threaten me with death.  Especially because one of your companions is under some kind of magic."  Daro looks at Yina directly and has lowered his staff into a somewhat defensive position prepared to unleash a mental attack if she starts an attack.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 28, 2005)

Alfonso calms down and says "Alright, you're prolly right, sorry for accusin ya, ah was just bein careful, what was 'dis bout "one of my companions" bein undah some kind o' spell?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 31, 2005)

OOC: Did you all lose interest? I'm just waiting on someone to choose a direction or an action.  Yossariad will awaken within the hour (go ahead and post if you like, I don't imagine that Yina & Alfonso are the type the leave thier friends unconcious on the floor while they go and investigate). I assume that when Yossariad awakens he'll heal Stram who can in turn heal everyone else.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 31, 2005)

*Daro, Verrik Magister, 7/7 HP, 0th-4 1st-1*

"Well, your large, giant friend just ran off.  I had assumed, perhaps incorrectly, that he was under the effects of a spell.  I suppose he could just need to stretch his legs."  Daro replies very matter-of-factly while keeping a wary eye on the angry Yina.


----------



## Krug (Jan 31, 2005)

_I think the constant downtime of EN World has affected everyone's posting ability._


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 31, 2005)

*Ooc...*



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> _I think the constant downtime of EN World has affected everyone's posting ability._




Ohh.... I didn't notice ENWorld being down.   

Okay, we now return you to your normally in-character thread.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 31, 2005)

*Yina gives a final growl, and then lets her anger visibly subside as Daro puts forth rather logical reasons for his being here.*

"Very well Daro.  Tell me, do you know of the healing arts?  Because if you do, you can prove your worth and use by helping Yossariad," she says shortly, gesturing to her fallen friend.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 31, 2005)

*Daro, Verrik Magister, 7/7 HP 3 subdual, 0th-4 1st-0*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Yina gives a final growl, and then lets her anger visibly subside as Daro puts forth rather logical reasons for his being here.*
> 
> "Very well Daro.  Tell me, do you know of the healing arts?  Because if you do, you can prove your worth and use by helping Yossariad," she says shortly, gesturing to her fallen friend.




Daro gives a short nod. "Some.  What of the enspelled giant?  Should some one help him?"  Kneeling down next to Yossariad Daro begins to chant softly slowly waving his staff over the downed body.  As the chant reaches its height the long ebony/glass staff is place on Yossariads head and a soft glow is seen transfering through the glass from Daro to Yossariad and the black ebony shines as the wounds transfer to Daro.

OOC:Transfer Light Wounds(lesser)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 31, 2005)

Yossariad is completely healed and Daro stuggles under the weight of new wounds (OOC-I don't have my sheets with me just right now... so you have 3 points of subdual and Yossariad is back on his feet).

Yossariad comes to with the bitter taste of ash in his mouth (you feel like you've been chewing on a piece of foul wood).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 31, 2005)

*Yina smiles and lets Yossariad up, completely ignoring her own nigh-mortal wounds as she offers a hand to the verrik.*

"Good," she says shortly, but her expression has softened a great deal.


----------



## Krug (Jan 31, 2005)

_Strahm is still down, dreaming odd dreams involving being chased around by a giant cabbage..._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2005)

Yossariad grimaces as he comes to, licking his chops as if he had just eaten something foul.  When he sees Yina, he stops and smiles.  "We're all okay then?"  He stands up and looks around, noticing Strahm and Daro.  "Or not.  I'll take a look at Strahm.  Where the devil is Ma-Barak?"  Passing out, for the moment, has restored his equilibrium, and his speech and mannerisms are more normal, less random.  He moves over towards Strahm and inspects the litorian's wounds for a moment before casting _transfer lesser wounds_.

After he finishes this, he sits down against a wall, resting for a moment.  It's then that he addresses the verrik.  "I'm Yossariad.  Who are you?  I'm assuming you were the one that healed me.  Thank you."

*OOC*: _That's Yossariad's last 0-level spell for the time being._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 1, 2005)

"Ma-Barak, the coward, fled from the battle.  Daro here has met with ill-luck from unworthy companions.  And it was indeed he that healed you," Yina explains in a tight voice.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2005)

Yossariad whines at the mention of Ma-Barak's cowardice.  His ears flop back and he looks at Yina, puzzled and a bit confused, for a second before he turns to Daro.  "Daro.  It seems we've both had some problems with our companions, then."  He bears his teeth in an ironic grin.  As he stands, he looks to the group.  "What now, then?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 1, 2005)

Yossariad heals Strahm for 5 points of damage, he takes 2 in subdual that will heal within the hour.

Strahm wakes up with the 'sane' sibeccai looking over him. Your mouth feels like it's been munching on rotten lettuce.

What does the group want to do?

*HIT POINTS:* After resting to heal the subdual damage...
Yossariad (7 HP - full)
Alfonso (5 HP ~ 1/2)
Strahm (5 HP - almost full)
Yina (8 HP ~ 80%)
Daro (7 HP)


----------



## Krug (Feb 1, 2005)

Strahm moves to heal Alfonso. "Let ye be well!" says the litorian..


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 1, 2005)

Strahm touches Alfonso and heals him of 6 points of damage.

Alfonso feels his body come *ALIVE* at Strahm's touch. He feels in-tune with the rythem of the world around him. His senses expand and everything suddenly comes into sharper focus. He can hear birds soaring upon the wind high above the ravine. He can creatures scrabbling about outside the tower as they eke out an existance in thier own little microcosm down here. He becomes aware of every drop of sweat that slides down his back from his recent exertions... The effect slowly fades and Alfonso realizes that he's been healed. He's never felt anything like that rush before.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 1, 2005)

After his rush fades Alfonso says "Should we keep looking fo' the kids, aftah all ah don't think Ma-Brak 'll be comin back."


----------



## Gideon (Feb 2, 2005)

*Daro, Verrik Magister, 7/7 HP, 0th-4 1st-0*

Daro looks over at Alfonso surpised.  "Kids?  What kids?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2005)

OOC - Lobo Lurker, great description!  

"Jasen and Leowyn, two children of Lady Hucrele, a human noble in Oakhurst...  Actually, she said she tried to contact the Broken Blades to help find her children, but they 'weren't interested,' if I remember correctly.  Have you seen them, or signs of their passage?" Yina says, the last in a demanding tone, a slightly wild look in her eyes.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2005)

Yossariad stands and stretches, waiting for Daro's response.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 2, 2005)

*Daro, Verrik Magister, 7/7 HP, 0th-4 1st-0*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Jasen and Leowyn, two children of Lady Hucrele, a human noble in Oakhurst...  Actually, she said she tried to contact the Broken Blades to help find her children, but they 'weren't interested,' if I remember correctly.  Have you seen them, or signs of their passage?" Yina says, the last in a demanding tone, a slightly wild look in her eyes.




Daro looks somewhat skeptic at the mention of the children.  "I haven't seen anything of children.  I was told that we were here to pick up the loot of the ancients.  Although, I suppose they could have been refering to the children as loot.  It is also possible they were going to try to ransom the children.  That reminds me of a joke...Why did the rhodin eat the child?  Daro looks expectantly between Alfonso and Yina to ask the all important question, why?.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2005)

"No time for jokes, there _are_ children here and they are in _grave_ danger if we don't stop this idle chatter and _find_ them!  Are you with us or no Daro?" Yina demands in a growling voice.


----------



## Krug (Feb 2, 2005)

Strahm thumps his feet. He waits for Daro's reply.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2005)

Yossariad sighs.  "I think we'd stand a better chance of finding the human pups if we move along.  This bickering is getting us nowhere.  Getting us nowhere.  Getting us nowhere.  Gettingusnowhere.  GettinGusNowHere.  gettusnohear."  The sibbecai shuts his mouth sharply and looks at the rest of you imploringly.  He swallows and tries again.  "If Daro comes with us, he's with us.  If he doesn't he's not.  I think we should go." _This would be far easier with a giant around._

*OOC*: _About Yossariad...my thought was this, anytime he suffers some sort of trauma (such as unconsciousness or somesuch), his mannerisms and personality will change slightly.  If you've seen *The Aviator*, you'll have an idea about what the verbal tic sounds like._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2005)

"Then we go," Yina says shortly, and presses on deeper into the ruins.  She goes cautiously, aware that there may be more traps, or more "servents" of the dead verrik about.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 2, 2005)

_Pssst!_ Isida, choose a direction, left or right. If you go straight then you'll hit a wall.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 2, 2005)

*Daro, Verrik Magister, 7/7 HP, 0th-4 1st-0*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "No time for jokes, there _are_ children here and they are in _grave_ danger if we don't stop this idle chatter and _find_ them!  Are you with us or no Daro?" Yina demands in a growling voice.




Daro's face sinks as he doesn't get to finish his joke.  He gives a little shrug.  "Sure I am with you?  How did the kids come in here and get past the traps on the way in?

Daro will head off in whatever direction Yina starts down.  _Little bossy and very unstable.  Probably a good leader.  And the answer to my joke is 'Because they tasted good.'_  Daro gives a strange little giggle after only a couple steps down the hall but stays with the group.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

OOC - Left!


----------



## Krug (Feb 3, 2005)

_Left!_ 

Strahm looks at Yossariad, wondering what's wrong with him. He pats the sibeccai on the back.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 3, 2005)

*OOC*: _I think someone once posted here about his/her group and how they always went left because "evil was left-handed."  Always makes me chuckle._

Yossariad smiles at Strahm and shrugs.  He looks like he wants to speak, but is slightly afraid to try.  He shrugs again and follows the group.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 3, 2005)

Under Yina's direction, you all enter the left door. Upon entering, you see a 20-foot wide hall. The walls appear to be in very bad shape with the masonry crumbling and flaking off in places. The far end is especially bad, as it has completely collapsed, fillin the southern section with rubble. The western wall is in much better shape than the the other walls, and it holds a stone door with a rearing... creature carved in relief upon it. (vaguely spiderlike, vaguely like what you'd imagine dragons to look like, yet alien all the same. Alfonso thinks it looks like some half-draconic spider-fish from hell). The door contains a single keyhole which is situated in the creature's needle-toothed mouth.


----------



## Krug (Feb 3, 2005)

"That's an odd choice of interior decoration, don't you think?" says Strahm. He looks around slightly nervously. _Spiders. I hate spiders._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 3, 2005)

"It might be a hint of what's to come."  He says this quietly and quickly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

"One door...  Or at least one key.  I'll take that wall, and see if I can't get it open.  Check the other walls, would you?  I want to make sure we miss no signs of the childrens' passage," Yina says, approaching the door carefully.

OOC - Does she spot any childish footprints or anything else that would indicate the children came this way?  When at the door, she will search for traps, disable any she finds, and then try to open what she presumes is a door.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 3, 2005)

Yina doesn't find traps or notice anything out of the ordinary. Likewise, she finds no footprints of any kind, though the floor is so littered with cracked masonry and bits of rock that it'd be hard (though not impossible) to find such evidence of passage.

Each of you spreads out and starts checking the walls when suddenly Yossariad yelps (-2 HP) in pain as a big rat snaps (1d20+5=22) at his feet as he walks by it (on the far end of the room near the collapsed wall). You can just make the rat out as it crouches in and amongst the debris.

*Initiative!*
Yina: 21
Alfonso: 20
Yossariad: 19
Strahm: 11
Rat: 7
Daro: 5


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 3, 2005)

Alfonso jumps in surprise, but approches it with his usual solution, chop it into tiny pieces as he rushes to dismember it with his sword he screams "Enjoy rat hell fiend."


OOC: Thanks to a UPS mail mix up my books were delivered to the post office in Utah somehow and I am working on getting them back, sorry for the inconvenionce.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

*With a start, Yina pulls a shortspear from the oversized quiver on her back and hurls it at the rat, hoping to skewer it through.*

"Damned squeaky rodents!"


----------



## Gideon (Feb 4, 2005)

*Daro, Verrik Magister, 7/7 HP, 0th-4 1st-0*

Daro is fascinated by the art work.  _Some kind of dramojh creature perhaps?  Is this a sunken temple to those beasts?  I should be on the lookout for tomes._  And then Yossaraid lets out a pained gasp drawing the groups attention.

Daro, a less than skilled warrior, leaves the overly large rodent to the rest and instead looks back at the passageway the group just came from.  _We won't be ambushed from that way!_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 4, 2005)

*Yossariad, Sibbecai Winter Witch, 5/7 HP (5 damage subdual), Spot/Listen +0*

Yossariad swipes at the rat with his spear [+0 melee, 1d6/x3].

*OOC*: _Sorry about that.  This thread got lost in my User CP somehow._


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 4, 2005)

OOC: It's been 24 hours so we'll keep moving.

Yina draws her shortspear and hurls (1d20+4-4=12) it across the room at the big rat shouting, "Damned squeaky rodents!" The rat is too well concealed though and the spear flies off into the rubble.

Alfonso looks up angrily, perhaps in frustration with his poor performance against the dead things, and charges (1d20+4-4+2=21) the dire rat and slashes (2d6+3=9) at it with his greatsword. The rat squeals in pain, but is still on it's feet.

Meanwhile, Yossariad swipes (1d20=16) at the rat with his spear. However, the rat is too well defended by the masonry it's crouching behind and his wild swipe misses.

"What are you doing!?! It's just a rat!" screams Strahm as he stands in place, aghast.

The rat, frightened now that it's meal is fighting back at it, lashes out against Alfonso! It bites down hard on a rock where Alfonso's foot used to be as he deftly dodges out of the way. From the pained squeal and the rats movement further off into the masonry, it looks like it might have chipped it's tooth (the rat is retreating into the crumbled masonry; it's cover prevents your attacks of opportunity).

Daro, fearing some kind of rat-minded entrapment spins around and holds vigil over the doorway to the tower; brandishing his ebon stave in front of him.


----------



## Krug (Feb 4, 2005)

Strahm covers his face. "Off with you rat if you know what's good for you! We're hardly even edible!" He scans the area to ensure there aren't more rats.

_Sorry missed the update._


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 5, 2005)

Alfonso stabs down with is Greatsword to scwer the rat he yells "You like human flesh do ya, here, 'ave some, metal."

OOC: Power attack +2


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 5, 2005)

*Yossariad, Sibbecai Winter Witch, 5/7 HP (5 damage subdual), AC 15 (+4 total defense), Spot/Listen +0*

Yossariad goes on the defensive, hoping that he can at least keep from being bitten, even if he's at a bad angle to fight it.

*OOC*: _Total defense, +4 AC._


----------



## Gideon (Feb 6, 2005)

*Daro, Verrik Magister, 7/7 HP, 0th-4 1st-0*

Daro will head over and attempt to wallop any hostile creatues he sees.

OOC: Hrumph...i was watching to make sure the sounds of combat didn't bring more undead verrik.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2005)

"It's gone into the rubble, and as long as it doesn't come out, that's fine with me!" Yina growls.  Muttering to herself, she goes back to the statue-keyhole-door and tries to open it, if it can be opened.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

Yina snorts in derision at the rat while Yossariad waves his weapon in a defensive pattern at the retreating rat. Alfonso, seemingly enraged, sprints after the rat. Balance check (1d20+0=10) But a slab of putrid masonry shifts underneath him and his falls into a small cavity. 

The rat looks back, but apparantly decides to wisdom is the better part of valor and scurries off.

Yina pokes and pries at the door but it doesn't budge. Not even a little... she begins to suspect that the door might even be magically sealed. Most likely, a magical key of some kind is needed to open it.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 7, 2005)

Yossariad stows his spear and turns to Yina.  "Can you get us through the door?  Through the door?  Through the door.  Thruthadoor?  throotadoor."  He snaps his mouth shut and runs his hands through the fur on his head.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 7, 2005)

"Bloody thing is magically locked.  We need magic or a special key to get this open.  Bah!  Well, if we can't find anything in this room, then I suggest we go back the other way and take the other passage," Yina says, and gives the room a quick search to make sure she hasn't missed anything.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

Since no one was willing to help him, Alfonso sheathes his sword and takes his time climbing out of the pit. He falls a few times but he eventually makes his way out.

The group follows Yina out of the room and into the Hallway where they first saw Daro. "This is where I came to." says the verrik.

The hallway is formed of the same damage, crumbling masonry as everything else you've seen, though it looks to be pretty solid here. At the far end of the hall is a closed wooden door. About 10 fee before it, on the right is another wooden door. About 5 feet in front of that door, on the left side is another wooden door.

OOC: Three doors in order: left, right, end of hall.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 7, 2005)

"Yina?"  The sibbecai turns to the litorian.  He seems unwilling to transgress her authority.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 7, 2005)

"Left, right, and center," she mutters, and goes to the left door.  She will examine it for traps, having been caught by surprise once before, and listen to see if she can hear anything.  She will disable any traps she finds, check to see if its locked, and unlock it if necessary.  If she hears anything suspicious, she will tell the others.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

<sound of dice rolling> Yina detects no traps. While doing so she notes that the door is carved  with a dragonlike fish swimming through the ocean or a lake. She tenatively opens the door...

...Inside is a 10'x10' chamber hewn from raw stone. It contains an upright keg fashioned of rusted iron. Similary rusted pipes lead from the keg to the floor. The faint sound of water sloshing about inside the keg can be heard.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 7, 2005)

After climbing out Alfonso yells to Yina "WEll what do ya see in there."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 8, 2005)

"Pipes, a keg, and maybe some water," Yina says idly, wandering over to the curious contraption.  She pokes it with a finger, mostly to see if anything responds.  Shrugging, she'll give the room a quick search to look for the children's passage, then move on to the other room.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 8, 2005)

Yossarian turns around and checks the hallway behind them, just to make sure there's nothing there.  Once satisfied, he returns his attention to the search of the room ahead of them.

*OOC*: _He'll walk a short ways down the hallway, about 10 feet, stop, listen, and turn back around, heading back to the group._


----------



## Gideon (Feb 8, 2005)

*Daro, Verrik Magister, 7/7 HP, 0th-4 1st-0*

Heading into the room Daro gasps in wonder at the machine as he starts to wrap his head around the  machine and its purpose.  _Somekind of fresh water or, perhaps, a litrine?_


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 8, 2005)

Daro: It looks just like an iron keg with pipes in it. Upon closer inspection it looks as though it's held pretty firmly in place by the iron pipes. There is what looks to be a metal bung on the top though, probobly for maintenance (basically, you might be able to open the keg). <sound of dice rolling> You faintly sense something magical in the area.

Yina: You cross the hall and walk further down to open the other door. The 17'x18' room is constructed of the same stone as the rest of the tower (though cracked, it's in good shape). The room is devoid of any furniture or fixtures. It looks as though it has been uninhabited for some time.

Yossariad: <sound of dice rolling>You thought you heard something moving back in the tower as you were walking that direction.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 8, 2005)

"There's something moving back in the tower — I just heard it."  Yossariad says this in a stage whisper to the others, likely Strahm and Alphonso, as he's not sure that Yina and Daro will be able to hear him.  He waits for a response before doing anything, but he keeps his eye on the other end of the corridor.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 8, 2005)

"Movin', there's somthin, movin', all go check it out." I say to Yossariad, then I go back in the tower, sword in hand to take a peek, if I see anything dangerous I alert the rest of the group.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 9, 2005)

*Daro, Verrik Magister, 7/7 HP, 0th-3 1st-0*

Quickly completeing the motions and sounds of one of the first spells he ever learned Daro begins to earnestly search the room for the magic eminations and there properties.

OOC:Cast Dispel Magic.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 9, 2005)

Yossariad follows Alphonso, his spear out, just in case.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 9, 2005)

OOC - I really hope that's _detect_ magic.  

*Yina searches the room quickly, checking for anything out of place.  Growling softly, she goes to the final door if she can't find anything, looking angry at their lack of progress or any hint of the childrens' passage.*


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 9, 2005)

Alfonso & Yossariad: The two of you make you way back down the hallway and into the tower. [SBLOCK]You both immediately notice (natural *20*!!!) that one of the undead things is missing.[/SBLOCK]

Yina & Strahm: The two lithoran make thier way through the door at the end of the hallway. [SBLOCK]Crudely executed symbols and glyphs, scribed in bright green dye, decorate this large and irregularly shaped crumbling chamber. A large pit in the chamber's center shows evidence of a recent bonfire. A metallic cage in the center of the southern wall contains a gaping hole and stands empty. A small wooden bench draped with green cloth stands before the cage, and upon it sits several small objects. A bedroll lies near the wooden bench, from which the sound of whimpering is plainly audible. [/SBLOCK]

Daro: You cast your spell. [SBLOCK] _Detect_ Magic: You detect the presence of Abjuration and Enchantment magics, likely the result of some ancient and still functioning spell. After another few moment's of concentration you detect some faint Conjuration magics moving about withing the keg. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 9, 2005)

"That's not going to be any good.  Any good.  We should probably let the others know.  If something raised it again, we're going to have more than we can handle here."


----------



## Gideon (Feb 9, 2005)

*Daro, Verrik Magister, 7/7 HP, 0th-3 1st-0*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> OOC - I really hope that's _detect_ magic.




OOC: sorry, I was having flashbacks to my table top game when I posted apparently    So many dispelling checks that night at the table.

"Interesting, I wounder what exactly this is used for.  This combination of aura's seems a little strange to me."

*On delayed reaction Daro looks up at the stage whisper and Yina's growl with a surprised/upset expression plastered on his rather plain face.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 9, 2005)

Alfonso goes back and yells to anyone who can hear. "One o' them dead things is still alive o' whatevah 'dey are."


----------



## Krug (Feb 9, 2005)

Strahm inspects the cage. "What do you think they kept here?"  he says. The greenbond approaches the sound of whimpering. "Who is that?Show yourself! Or I shall smite the mightily with... with my staff!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 9, 2005)

*Yina takes a quick look around for danger, and then goes and flings the bedroll open to find the source of the wimpering.*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 10, 2005)

"It's no use yelling to them.  I'm not sure they're even concerned with it.  We can worry about it later.  About it later."  His verbal tic seems to be reasonably under control, and he says this with a modicum of the cheer that marked his personality before.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 10, 2005)

Yina: Underneath the bedroll lies what has got to be the strangest creature you've ever seen. A small reptilian humanoid with scaly, rusty brown skin hugs itself as it tosses and turns... apparently in the throws of a nightmare. It wears a ragged blue tunic cinched at the waist by an ancient straw-colored cord. A short nonprehensile tail can be seen twiching about furiously as the small being dreams. If you had to estimate you'd say that it was about 2 feet tall and about 30 lbs.

Strahm: Within the cage are animal droppings of some kind which, with some thought, you identify as snake droppings. Suspended from the top of the cage is a small but strong chain and a small collar of some sort.

Alfonso & Yossariad: You neither hear nor see any further movment from your vantage in the hallway.

Daro: You can hear a faint sloshing sound from the keg, as if something inside was ajusting it's position. Almost as if in reaction to your spell.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 10, 2005)

Shrugging, Yossariad returns to the others.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 10, 2005)

*Yina looks at the creature with astonishment, and then lays a gentle hand on its shoulder and shakes it a bit to wake it from its nightmare.*


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 10, 2005)

The strange creature stops twitching so much and murmers something unintelligble as it snuggles into the warmth of Yina's hand. It rolls toward her and lazily opens it's eyes, which seem to glow red with thier own internal night.

As it slowly takes in the two lithoran it's eyes snap open in fright. It lets out a blood-curdling shriek and leaps to it's feet. It sounds like it's pleading with you to do something as it slowly inches away from the both of you, its back press up against the wall.

Daro: [SBLOCK] You hear the sounds of some yelling for help and pleading for mercy in Draconic from down the hall where your companions are.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 10, 2005)

*Yina goes down on one knee to keep from looming over the creature and makes a soft murmuring noise, almost like a purr.  The response of snuggling around her hand reminded her of a pet puppy she had had as a youth, and quite tugged at her heartstrings*

"Shhh, shhh, calm, calm, please, I did not mean to startle you little one, shhh, shhh, please..." she murmurs.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 10, 2005)

The creature pauses and regards Yina and Strahm warily. It says something in that strange language again. It's manner of speaking calls to mind a small yip-dog.

It seems to be watching intently for your reactions. When neither of you react it tries again in a more gutteral language. Again, it watches for your reactions, it's glowing red eyes narrowing.

A third time it speaks and this time you understand. "Who you? What you doing here in this our palace-home?" It's eyes narrow again. "What wants the tall folk with Meepo..."

Now that it's standing and you have a good look at it, you see that this small creature bears a great many scars and old, healed bite marks.


----------



## Krug (Feb 10, 2005)

Strahm looks at the creature. "What are you doing here, Meepo? Who did this to you?" the greenbond says, pointing to the scars.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 10, 2005)

Alfonso goes to meet up withYina and Strahm, when he gets there he points at the reptile and says "What's this thing doin'?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 11, 2005)

Meepo stares down at his scars and a single solitary tear runs down his nightmarish face. "Meepo is great wyrm caretaker... but Meepo has failed. Goblins come and take great wyrm from mojh-childer. We fight, but goblins strong. Meepo's Calcryx is stolen." He looks at the floor dejectedly.


----------



## Krug (Feb 11, 2005)

"Calcryx? What is that? And have you seen any children?" Strahm inquires. He looks if the creature requires any healing.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 11, 2005)

*Daro, Verrik Magister, 7/7 HP, 0th-3 1st-0*

Daro comes rushing in at the Draconic phrases come to his ears dragging him from his thoughts.  The questioning already under way and the conversation now in a language understood by the Litorians he simply waits looking around with his magincal sight.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2005)

"Meepo?  That's your name?  And Calcryx... how long ago was he taken, and what way did the goblins go?" Yina asks, wondering if the goblins may have taken the children too, along with their other captive, whatever it was.  And Meepo... poor Meepo, the little thing looks abused, perhaps scarred by his charge, Calcryx?  Maybe, maybe...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 11, 2005)

Yossariad watches quietly, allowing the litorians to question the mojh-childer.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 11, 2005)

Daro:  You can understand the writeing on the wall. Basically it's graffiti to the effect of: "we're the bomb" "can't nobody touch us" "welcome to the great kingdom of the mojh-childer", etc...

Meepo squats down and his talk twitches from side to side nervously. "Meepo is caretaker of great wyrm, Calcryx. Calcryx bless we mojh-childer with success in our taking of this place." he sighs "Meepo cannot face great queen Yudraysle until Calcryx is safe with Meepo again. Poor Calcryx... Goblins don't know what eats she." another sorrowful tear makes it's way down his face.

Strahm: Though heavily scarred, Meepo looks to be in perfect health... then again, you're not really familiar with his physiology so this is only an educated guess.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 12, 2005)

"Great wyrm?"  Yossariad's eyes grow wide and he cocks his head to the side, ears forward.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 12, 2005)

*Daro, Verrik Magister, 7/7 HP, 0th-3 1st-0*

Daro listens intently as he surveys the walls.  Speaking calmly and somewhat quitely in the Giant toungue "These creatures seem to believe they are mojh spawn.  We should be careful no matter their appearance.  They must be powerful to have contained a wyrm.  Stong magics are a possibility."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 12, 2005)

Yossariad says nothing, but looks at Meepo and then back at Daro quizzically.  The sibbecai shrugs.


----------



## Krug (Feb 13, 2005)

"Hmm interesting. So Meepo knows this complex well? If you want to rescue your dragon, can you lead us around it?" says Strahm, tapping the floor with his staff.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 15, 2005)

The little being could almost fly from the happieness he felt. He runs over and clasps Strahm's hands in his two tiny paws. "This lithoran will help Meepo find his Calcryx!?! Oh joy of joys!" He does a little jig. "She will be missing her Meepo for no other knows her as well as he." 

Meepo starts running around gathering things and tossing them in a small bag which he slings over his tiny shoulder.  "...need brush to clean my darling's scales ...she always liked this dead rat ...she will be missing these colored rocks."

When he finishes he walks toward the other door and pauses, "We go see great queen Ydraysl now. Meepo will be having your words that you will not be harming we mojh-childer. Mojh-childer give peace to big folk and big folk be giving peace to mojh-childer?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 15, 2005)

Yossariad nods at Meepo.  _This one's crazier than I am._


----------



## Gideon (Feb 16, 2005)

*Daro, Verrik Magister, 7/7 HP, 0th-3 1st-0*

Daro sits silently at the back of the party drinking the scene including the frantic Meepo in.  _Going to this queen might be foolish but Yina will decide._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2005)

"Meepo, we are also looking for someone, two human children, a boy and a girl.  They would be a bit taller than you, and may have been here a few days ago.  Have you seen them or heard them mayb?" Yina asks as Meepo packs.


----------



## Krug (Feb 19, 2005)

Strahm wonders what he's gotten himself into...


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 20, 2005)

Alfonso waits for Yina to make a judgement, and cracks his knuckles loudly while looking around carefully.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Feb 22, 2005)

OOC: Due to personal resons I'll be unable to post until Sunday. Thank you for understanding


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi All, I'm not ignoring the game, I'm just trying to figure out what happened to my books as they've mysteriously disappeared. Likely our maid has hidden them somewhere.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 23, 2005)

*OOC*: _That's fun.  _


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

OOC - Lobo?  Have your books been unearthed yet?

*As Yina waits for Meepo's answer, she thinks about the layout of the temple thus far, and if there's another way to go that they've missed.  Suddenly one comes to her.*

"Also Meepo, do you have a key to the strange dragon door in the rubble room?" she asks urgently.


----------

